# Inter - Milan: 9 febbraio 2020 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (2 Febbraio 2020)

Inter - Milan, derby di Milano e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 9 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2020)

Qui finiranno tutte le velleità di CL (ahahahah)


----------



## iceman. (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, derby di Milano e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 9 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Con la rosa che ci ritroviamo è già tanto se riuscissimo a perdere con un solo gol di scarto.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2020)

piallata in arrivo.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, derby di Milano e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 9 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non la vedo benissimo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Prima o poi vinceremo un derby.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi vinceremo un derby.



... ma non sarà questo il giorno

Semicit


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2020)

questa la salto


----------



## Wetter (2 Febbraio 2020)

Maledizione,mi sono fatto convincere e andrò a vederla allo stadio,non la vedo benissimo


----------



## Lucocco 2 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Ci sono superiori in tutto. Dirigenza, proprietà, allenatore, squadra.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque ogni anno arriviamo al derby in cui ci deve essere "l'esame definitivo, la svolta, il rilancio" e tutte le volte le prendiamo per poi precipitare in una serie di risultati negativi. Anche quest'anno non sarà diverso, sconfitta annunciata. Bisogna sperare di non prenderne troppi


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Il derby lo perdiamo a prescindere. Hanno una squadra troppo cattiva e compatta per sopraffarli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2020)

Ennesimo derby perso in arrivo. Al massimo un pareggino alla disperata, ma ci conto poco


----------



## cris (2 Febbraio 2020)

Prendiamo una piallata


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Una cosa direi si possa affermare: sul piano tecnico non c'è mai stato il divario che c'è adesso tra Inter e Milan, mai nella storia di tutti i derby.

Sembra Barcellona Espanyol.


----------



## meteoras1982 (2 Febbraio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Prendiamo una piallata




Ma piallata dove??? Ma stai vedendo l'Inter stasera con l'Udinese????? Semplicemente inguardabile!!!! Dominata dall' Udinese. Ed Eriksen in campo non pervenuto e deludente.


----------



## Baba (2 Febbraio 2020)

Di solito non mi sbilancio per i derby ma questo sono sicuro che lo perderemo, nettamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Di solito non mi sbilancio per i derby ma questo sono sicuro che lo perderemo, nettamente.



Perderemo. Come sempre aggiungerei.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Una cosa direi si possa affermare: sul piano tecnico non c'è mai stato il divario che c'è adesso tra Inter e Milan, mai nella storia di tutti i derby.
> 
> Sembra Barcellona Espanyol.



Nettamente superiori, ma non a quel livello. Almeno per ora.


----------



## meteoras1982 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nettamente superiori, ma non a quel livello. Almeno per ora.




Che pena l'Inter di questa sera con l'Udinese!!!! Non mi preoccupano per niente!!


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Moriremo tutti nessuno lo ha ancora detto? Perché altrimenti lo dico io. Chiunque pensa che abbiamo già perso in partenza eviti di guardarla e finisca di ammorbare l' ambiente con le contro gufate. Non ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Una cosa direi si possa affermare: sul piano tecnico non c'è mai stato il divario che c'è adesso tra Inter e Milan, mai nella storia di tutti i derby.
> 
> Sembra Barcellona Espanyol.



1993/1994, Milan fa il doble campionato-Champions e l’Inda si salva per un punto dalla Serie B. Un divario ben più ampio di quello di adesso, e a nostro favore.


----------



## Konrad (2 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Moriremo tutti nessuno lo ha ancora detto? Perché altrimenti lo dico io. Chiunque pensa che abbiamo già perso in partenza eviti di guardarla e finisca di ammorbare l' ambiente con le contro gufate. Non ne abbiamo bisogno.



92 minuti di applausi (cit.)


----------



## Lambro (2 Febbraio 2020)

sisi vinciamo, siamo fortissimi e l'inter non fa paura.
poi improvvisamente il sogno finisce e ci si deve svegliare pero'.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 1993/1994, Milan fa il doble campionato-Champions e l’Inda si salva per un punto dalla Serie B. Un divario ben più ampio di quello di adesso, e a nostro favore.



Si, dicevo un divario a favore dell'inter.


----------



## Tobi (3 Febbraio 2020)

Donnarumma
Conti Kjaer Romagnoli Theo
Casti Kessie Bennacer Rebic
Ibra Leao

Non vedo altre soluzioni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si, dicevo un divario a favore dell'inter.



Ah ok pensavo in generale.


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 1993/1994, Milan fa il doble campionato-Champions e l’Inda si salva per un punto dalla Serie B. Un divario ben più ampio di quello di adesso, e a nostro favore.



Non è assolutamente vero, non è una questione di punti o piazzamento, ma di valore della squadra. Quell'Inter cannò in campionato, ma vinse la coppa Uefa e prima della stagione veniva data favorita da tutti gli addetti ai lavori dopo aver acquistato Bergkamp e Jonk mentre noi avevamo perso i nostri tre olandesi. 
Nel nostro secondo anno in B avevamo gente come Baresi, Tassotti, Evani, Battistini, Aldo Serena, e li eliminammo in coppa Italia. 

Ha perfettamente ragione l'amico che ha scritto che mai c'è stato tanto divario tecnico tra una milanese e l'altra, nella storia. Un altro record da ascrivere al maiale di Arcore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non è assolutamente vero, non è una questione di punti o piazzamento, ma di valore della squadra. Quell'Inter cannò in campionato, ma vinse la coppa Uefa e prima della stagione veniva data favorita da tutti gli addetti ai lavori dopo aver acquistato Bergkamp e Jonk mentre noi avevamo perso i nostri tre olandesi.
> Nel nostro secondo anno in B avevamo gente come Baresi, Tassotti, Evani, Battistini, Aldo Serena, e li eliminammo in coppa Italia.
> 
> Ha perfettamente ragione l'amico che ha scritto che mai c'è stato tanto divario tecnico tra una milanese e l'altra, nella storia. Un altro record da ascrivere al maiale di Arcore.



Ricordo bene che vinse la Coppa UEFA, una coppa vinta anche dall’IFK Göteborg e altre squadrette, dove il Parma ha le stesse coppe del Real, non è quello il punto, io parlavo della distanza di valore tra Milan e Inter e quell’anno il Milan era sicuramente più forte dell’Inter in misura maggiore di quanto l’Inter quest’anno sia più forte di noi. 

Direi che salvarsi all’ultima giornata (per un punto) mentre noi vincevamo lo scudo e la Champions sia indicativo. Anche perché è vero che al tempo la Serie A era l’NBA, ma lo era per noi come per i nati dopo, non è che giocassimo in due campionati diversi. Poi si può discutere se i valori in campo di quell’Inda fossero davvero così inferiori ma il rendimento sul campo, quella stagione, fu inferiore rispetto al Milan di allora in maniera molto più drammatica di quanto sta avvenendo oggi a parti inverse, questo intendo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ricordo bene che vinse la Coppa UEFA, una coppa vinta anche dall’IFK Göteborg e altre squadrette, dove il Parma ha le stesse coppe del Real, non è quello il punto, io parlavo della distanza di valore tra Milan e Inter e quell’anno il Milan era sicuramente più forte dell’Inter in misura maggiore di quanto l’Inter quest’anno sia più forte di noi.
> 
> Direi che salvarsi all’ultima giornata (per un punto) mentre noi vincevamo lo scudo e la Champions sia indicativo. Anche perché è vero che al tempo la Serie A era l’NBA, ma lo era per noi come per i nati dopo, non è che giocassimo in due campionati diversi. Poi si può discutere se i valori in campo di quell’Inda fossero davvero così inferiori ma il rendimento sul campo, quella stagione, fu inferiore rispetto al Milan di allora in maniera molto più drammatica di quanto sta avvenendo oggi a parti inverse, questo intendo.



E io ti ripeto che non è assolutamente vero. Ho una memoria fotografica quando si tratta di Milan, e mi ricordo perfettamente che nel derby di andata eravamo praticamente a pari punti e loro venivano dati strafavoriti, la nostra vittoria fu una specie di miracolo. Poi loro cannarono completamente, cambiarono allenatore, Bergkamp non si inserì, ma anche nel derby di ritorno vincemmo al novantesimo con un tiraccio di Massaro. 
Il Milan di quell'anno fu il più grande di tutti i tempi a livello di vittorie (unico double scudo/coppa campioni nella nostra storia), ma a livello tecnico era lontano da quello degli anni precedenti, causa perdita degli olandesi e incidente di Lentini. 
Semmai potresti dire che l'anno precedente avevamo il Milan più forte di tutti i tempi (quello dei 58 risultati utili consecutivi e di Papin, Savicevic e Boban in tribuna) contro un'Inter normale, ma la realtà dei fatti è che ci fecero soffrire lo scudo fino a due giornate dalla fine, per cui nei fatti il gap tecnico non fu enorme, anche se teoricamente lo era.

Per cui sì, non c'è mai stata tanta distanza di valori tra una milanese e l'altra nella storia, lo ripeto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> E io ti ripeto che non è assolutamente vero. Ho una memoria fotografica quando si tratta di Milan, e mi ricordo perfettamente che nel derby di andata eravamo praticamente a pari punti e loro venivano dati strafavoriti, la nostra vittoria fu una specie di miracolo. Poi loro cannarono completamente, cambiarono allenatore, Bergkamp non si inserì, ma anche nel derby di ritorno vincemmo al novantesimo con un tiraccio di Massaro.
> Il Milan di quell'anno fu il più grande di tutti i tempi a livello di vittorie (unico double scudo/coppa campioni nella nostra storia), ma a livello tecnico era lontano da quello degli anni precedenti, causa perdita degli olandesi e incidente di Lentini.
> Semmai potresti dire che l'anno precedente avevamo il Milan più forte di tutti i tempi (quello dei 58 risultati utili consecutivi e di Papin, Savicevic e Boban in tribuna) contro un'Inter normale, ma la realtà dei fatti è che ci fecero soffrire lo scudo fino a due giornate dalla fine, per cui nei fatti il gap tecnico non fu enorme, anche se teoricamente lo era.
> 
> Per cui sì, non c'è mai stata tanta distanza di valori tra una milanese e l'altra nella storia, lo ripeto.



Strano, quella stagione l’ho vissuta alla grande ma che fossimo vicini all’Inda ad un certo punto non lo ricordavo. Comunque con Ibra in campo siamo comunque sfavoriti ma non carne da macello come saremmo senza. 

E gente come Theo e Rebic con lui in campo è sicuramente più tranquilla per poter fare ciò che sanno fare (specie il terzino non so se ci si renda conto di che mostro sia, sebbene le lacune difensive che ancora ha).

Riguardo alla considerazione finale, ringraziamo lo stramaledetto strozzino o chi per lui, e speriamo che la faccenda dello stadio si chiuda presto, unico modo per svoltare e liberarsi di lui e del pappone di Hardcore.


----------



## Marcex7 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Non sono queste le partite che dobbiamo vincere.
Le nostre partite sono Cagliari,Udinese,Fiorentina e provare a strappare un pareggio a Bergamo o a Roma.
Ragionare da grandi quando si è piccoli non è da coraggiosi ma da incoscienti


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Passeggeranno come all'andata.
Se ci sarà Ibra gli faremo passare forse un brutto quarto d'ora iniziale con lo spauracchio che possa segnare. Ma per il resto sarà tutto nelle loro mani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Son sincero, finirà male. Però forza Milan sempre e speriamo che succeda il miracolo.


----------



## IlMusagete (3 Febbraio 2020)

L'unico modo per sfangarla è mettersi 352 a specchio con l'Inter, cosa che hanno fatto tutte le squadre nell'ultimo periodo e hanno causato la mini-crisi di risultati dei nerazzurri; tuttavia sicuramente Pioli insisterà col 442 e ne prenderemo tanti tanti.

Formazione per me:
Gigio
Musacchio Kjaer Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Bennacer Krunic Hernandez
Ibra Rebic​
Come giocheremo in realtà:
Gigio
Conti Kjaer Romagnoli Hernandez
Castillejo Kessiè Bennacer Calhanoglu
Ibra Leao​


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Non sono queste le partite che dobbiamo vincere.
> Le nostre partite sono Cagliari,Udinese,Fiorentina e provare a strappare un pareggio a Bergamo o a Roma.
> Ragionare da grandi quando si è piccoli non è da coraggiosi ma da incoscienti



Invece sono proprio queste che dobbiamo vincere, ogni obiettivo stagionale è andato. Serve un briciolo di orgoglio ed entusiasmo. Ok L'Inter in questo momento è più forte, ma non è né il Barcellona né il Liverpool. Portiamoci a casa questo derby.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 1993/1994, Milan fa il doble campionato-Champions e l’Inda si salva per un punto dalla Serie B. Un divario ben più ampio di quello di adesso, e a nostro favore.



Almeno vincemmo la Coppa Uefa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Almeno vincemmo la Coppa Uefa



Non sapete manco voi come avete fatto a vincerla, quella. Il bello è che poi sento alcuni gobbi e indaisti che dicono che la vecchia Coppa UEFA fosse difficile quanto la vecchia Coppa Campioni. 

Come no. Infatti il Real rimase a secco di Coppe Campioni dal 1966 al 1998 (pur vincendo 16 campionati in quel lasso di tempo e facendo quindi 16 partecipazioni con ben 7 semifinali e una finale persa col Liverpool) ma proprio in quel periodo in cui non riusciva a vincere la Coppona manco a piangere vinse due UEFA, cosa riuscita anche all’IFK Göteborg e al Parma.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sapete manco voi come avete fatto a vincerla, quella. Il bello è che poi sento alcuni gobbi e indaisti che dicono che la vecchia Coppa UEFA fosse difficile quanto la vecchia Coppa Campioni.
> 
> Come no. Infatti il Real rimase a secco di Coppe Campioni dal 1966 al 1998 (pur vincendo 16 campionati in quel lasso di tempo e facendo quindi 16 partecipazioni con ben 7 semifinali e una finale persa col Liverpool) ma proprio in quel periodo in cui non riusciva a vincere la Coppona manco a piangere vinse due UEFA, cosa riuscita anche all’IFK Göteborg e al Parma.



mah... dai prima era più facile vincere la Coppa Campioni. e la Uefa in certi anni era molto più complicata da vincere perché se trovavi il Blackburn di turno che vinceva in Inghilterra o il La Coruna in Spagna, in Uefa andavano tutte le migliori d'Europa.. Quella Uefa la vincemmo eliminando Borussia (3-1 a dortmund) che era una signora squadra e il Cagliari che aveva appena sbattuto fuori la juventus. Il problema nostro è che siamo stati dei polli a farci eliminare dal Malmoe nel 1989. ancora me la sogno quella partita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> mah... dai prima era più facile vincere la Coppa Campioni. e la Uefa in certi anni era molto più complicata da vincere perché se trovavi il Blackburn di turno che vinceva in Inghilterra o il La Coruna in Spagna, in Uefa andavano tutte le migliori d'Europa.. Quella Uefa la vincemmo eliminando Borussia (3-1 a dortmund) che era una signora squadra e il Cagliari che aveva appena sbattuto fuori la juventus



Non nego che prima la Coppa Campioni fosse più facile da vincere di quella post-riforma del ‘99 (che poi, più facile per certi versi, per altri più difficile perché li bastava davvero una serata storta fin dal primo turno ed era finita) e che la vecchia UEFA fosse un’altra roba rispetto all’EL. Nego che la Coppa Campioni e la UEFA possano essere messe sullo stesso piano di prestigio e difficoltà, altrimenti l’Inda degli anni ‘90 con le sue tre affermazioni in UEFA sarebbe ricordata come il Bayern dei ‘70 di Beckenbauer, così non è. L’esempio del Real che ho fatto poi è abbastanza lampante. Semmai si può fare un paragone tra vecchia UEFA e Coppa delle coppe, lì si che era simile.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non nego che prima la Coppa Campioni fosse più facile da vincere di quella post-riforma del ‘99 (che poi, più facile per certi versi, per altri più difficile perché li bastava davvero una serata storta fin dal primo turno ed era finita) e che la vecchia UEFA fosse un’altra roba rispetto all’EL. Nego che la Coppa Campioni e la UEFA possano essere messe sullo stesso piano di prestigio e difficoltà, altrimenti l’Inda degli anni ‘90 con le sue tre affermazioni in UEFA sarebbe ricordata come il Bayern dei ‘70 di Beckenbauer, così non è. L’esempio del Real che ho fatto poi è abbastanza lampante. Semmai si può fare un paragone tra vecchia UEFA e Coppa delle coppe, lì si che era simile.



come prestigio devo ammettere che ahinoi la Uefa non poteva esser messa sullo stesso piano. però devo dire che mi faceva godere arrivare sempre fino in fondo. ma nulla di paragonabile alla champions del 2010. in ogni caso è come dici tu: nel 1994 eravamo scarsissimi. per quanto riguarda le altre due uefa: nel 1991 invece eravamo una corazzata e se non ci suicidavamo con la samp in casa potevamo vincere anche lo scudo. nel 1998 senza le mille ladrate vincevamo anche lo scudetto


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> E io ti ripeto che non è assolutamente vero. Ho una memoria fotografica quando si tratta di Milan, e mi ricordo perfettamente che nel derby di andata eravamo praticamente a pari punti e loro venivano dati strafavoriti, la nostra vittoria fu una specie di miracolo. Poi loro cannarono completamente, cambiarono allenatore, Bergkamp non si inserì, ma anche nel derby di ritorno vincemmo al novantesimo con un tiraccio di Massaro.
> Il Milan di quell'anno fu il più grande di tutti i tempi a livello di vittorie (unico double scudo/coppa campioni nella nostra storia), ma a livello tecnico era lontano da quello degli anni precedenti, causa perdita degli olandesi e incidente di Lentini.
> Semmai potresti dire che l'anno precedente avevamo il Milan più forte di tutti i tempi (quello dei 58 risultati utili consecutivi e di Papin, Savicevic e Boban in tribuna) contro un'Inter normale, ma la realtà dei fatti è che ci fecero soffrire lo scudo fino a due giornate dalla fine, per cui nei fatti il gap tecnico non fu enorme, anche se teoricamente lo era.
> 
> Per cui sì, non c'è mai stata tanta distanza di valori tra una milanese e l'altra nella storia, lo ripeto.


dopo la vostra sconfitta a genova (3-2 con la samp) noi eravamo a 1 punto dal milan e c'erano 5 squadre in due punti. noi voi, samp, juventus e parma. noi siamo crollati a dicembre. a gennaio bagnoli scappò e il ritorno fu un'agonia indicibile. per fortuna tra mille sofferenze vincemmo la Uefa. roba da Inter insomma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> come prestigio devo ammettere che ahinoi la Uefa non poteva esser messa sullo stesso piano. però devo dire che mi faceva godere arrivare sempre fino in fondo. ma nulla di paragonabile alla champions del 2010. in ogni caso è come dici tu: nel 1994 eravamo scarsissimi. per quanto riguarda le altre due uefa: nel 1991 invece eravamo una corazzata e se non ci suicidavamo con la samp in casa potevamo vincere anche lo scudo. nel 1998 senza le mille ladrate vincevamo anche lo scudetto



Nel ‘91 e soprattutto nel ‘98 si. 

In ogni caso ho scritto quello che ho scritto perché appunto l’Inter di Herrera era entrata nella storia a differenza di quella dei ‘90 proprio per le competizioni che aveva vinto, oltre che per la squadra che era, idem quella di Mou, che se avesse perso la finale del 2010 col Bayern sarebbe scomparsa nell’oblio della storia nonostante i quattro campionati di fila vinti (quello del 2005/2006 non lo considero per ovvie ragioni) senza avversari.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> E io ti ripeto che non è assolutamente vero. Ho una memoria fotografica quando si tratta di Milan, e mi ricordo perfettamente che nel derby di andata eravamo praticamente a pari punti e loro venivano dati strafavoriti, la nostra vittoria fu una specie di miracolo. Poi loro cannarono completamente, cambiarono allenatore, Bergkamp non si inserì, ma anche nel derby di ritorno vincemmo al novantesimo con un tiraccio di Massaro.
> Il Milan di quell'anno fu il più grande di tutti i tempi a livello di vittorie (unico double scudo/coppa campioni nella nostra storia), ma a livello tecnico era lontano da quello degli anni precedenti, causa perdita degli olandesi e incidente di Lentini.
> Semmai potresti dire che l'anno precedente avevamo il Milan più forte di tutti i tempi (quello dei 58 risultati utili consecutivi e di Papin, Savicevic e Boban in tribuna) contro un'Inter normale, ma la realtà dei fatti è che ci fecero soffrire lo scudo fino a due giornate dalla fine, per cui nei fatti il gap tecnico non fu enorme, anche se teoricamente lo era.
> 
> Per cui sì, non c'è mai stata tanta distanza di valori tra una milanese e l'altra nella storia, lo ripeto.



Aldilà della teoria, in pratica l’Inter per un punto non retrocesse. Ed il Milan vinse la champions. Quindi c’era un abisso che gli addetti ai lavori avevano sottovalutato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2020)

comunque credo siano almeno 40 anni che non perdiamo quattro derby di fila in campionato.... c'è un record da battere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Febbraio 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> come prestigio devo ammettere che ahinoi la Uefa non poteva esser messa sullo stesso piano. però devo dire che mi faceva godere arrivare sempre fino in fondo. ma nulla di paragonabile alla champions del 2010. in ogni caso è come dici tu: *nel 1994 eravamo scarsissimi*. per quanto riguarda le altre due uefa: nel 1991 invece eravamo una corazzata e se non ci suicidavamo con la samp in casa potevamo vincere anche lo scudo. nel 1998 senza le mille ladrate vincevamo anche lo scudetto



Avevate Bierhoff (26 anni nel 94) in compartecipazione con l'Ascoli, mentre gli preferivate Sosa, Schillaci e Pancev 

Veramente sottovalutato Oliver, approdò al Milan ormai 30enne.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Febbraio 2020)

Salemelek - Kjaer - Romagna - Threno

Casti - Benna - Krunic (Biglia) - Pache (Rebic)

Ibra - Rebic (Leao)


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Salemelek - Kjaer - Romagna - Threno
> 
> Casti - Benna - Krunic (Biglia) - Pache (Rebic)
> 
> Ibra - Rebic (Leao)



Scordatelo.

Giocherà il bombardiere turco mezzala. Lo dice il rovo ardente del monte Sinai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> E io ti ripeto che non è assolutamente vero. Ho una memoria fotografica quando si tratta di Milan, e mi ricordo perfettamente che nel derby di andata eravamo praticamente a pari punti e loro venivano dati strafavoriti, la nostra vittoria fu una specie di miracolo. Poi loro cannarono completamente, cambiarono allenatore, Bergkamp non si inserì, ma anche nel derby di ritorno vincemmo al novantesimo con un tiraccio di Massaro.
> Il Milan di quell'anno fu il più grande di tutti i tempi a livello di vittorie (unico double scudo/coppa campioni nella nostra storia), ma a livello tecnico era lontano da quello degli anni precedenti, causa perdita degli olandesi e incidente di Lentini.
> Semmai potresti dire che l'anno precedente avevamo il Milan più forte di tutti i tempi (quello dei 58 risultati utili consecutivi e di Papin, Savicevic e Boban in tribuna) contro un'Inter normale, ma la realtà dei fatti è che ci fecero soffrire lo scudo fino a due giornate dalla fine, per cui nei fatti il gap tecnico non fu enorme, anche se teoricamente lo era.
> 
> Per cui sì, non c'è mai stata tanta distanza di valori tra una milanese e l'altra nella storia, lo ripeto.



Secondo me la distanza era più ampia, considerando il valore assoluto, nel periodo 2003-2006 quando noi eravamo una corazzata che dominava in Europa e faceva 3 finali di CL in 5 stagioni (+ 1 semifinale) e l'Inda non vinceva una mazza di nulla..a livello di rose il distacco era quasi clamoroso tra noi che eravamo zeppi di campioni e loro che erano ancora un'accozzaglia malgestita in attesa di avviarsi al ciclo dei cartonati.. 
Poi dopo calciopoli e con guido rossi che gli spianò la strada per qualche anno i valori si invertirono, ma ad oggi la rosa dell'inter non è così distante da noi..sono una buona squadretta, con 2-3 elementi notevoli e un grande allenatore, ma basterebbero 2 acquisti azzeccati per portarci al loro livello, loro nel 2005 per arrivare la nostro livello...boh, forse con un miracolo visto che non ci sono mai stati nella loro storia a quel livello....

Ma dico c ve lo ricordate il doppio derby di CL del 2005?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la distanza era più ampia, considerando il valore assoluto, nel periodo 2003-2006 quando noi eravamo una corazzata che dominava in Europa e faceva 3 finali di CL in 5 stagioni (+ 1 semifinale) e l'Inda non vinceva una mazza di nulla..a livello di rose il distacco era quasi clamoroso tra noi che eravamo zeppi di campioni e loro che erano ancora un'accozzaglia malgestita in attesa di avviarsi al ciclo dei cartonati..
> Poi dopo calciopoli e con guido rossi che gli spianò la strada per qualche anno i valori si invertirono, ma ad oggi la rosa dell'inter non è così distante da noi..sono una buona squadretta, con 2-3 elementi notevoli e un grande allenatore, ma basterebbero 2 acquisti azzeccati per portarci al loro livello, loro nel 2005 per arrivare la nostro livello...boh, forse con un miracolo visto che non ci sono mai stati nella loro storia a quel livello....
> 
> Ma dico c ve lo ricordate il doppio derby di CL del 2005?



Concordo, e il bello è che quella Inter del 2003-2006 era comunque molto superiore a questa, come valori. Non c’è confronto. Questo dimostra quanto la Serie A sia decaduta.


----------



## davidsdave80 (4 Febbraio 2020)

la doppia semifinale del 2003 ..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> la doppia semifinale del 2003 ..&#55358;&#56784;



Quel polpaccio di Christian all’ottantottesimo su Kallon....


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scordatelo.
> 
> Giocherà il bombardiere turco mezzala. Lo dice il rovo ardente del monte Sinai.



miscredente!! ti inchinerai alla sacra balistica


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter

Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Godin, De Vri, Skriniar; Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young; Lukaku, Sanchez. All. Conte

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Calabria (Conti - Saele), Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calhanoglu, Kessie, Bennacer, Castillejo; Leao, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Godin, De Vri, Skriniar; Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young; Lukaku, Sanchez. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calhanoglu, Kessie, Bennacer, Castillejo; Leao, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



No Kessie, per pietà. Che diano una chance a Paquetà, o che riproponga Biglia se arruolabile oppure Krunic, magari il n10 : ci son 4 alternative tutte migliori.


----------



## folletto (6 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> No Kessie, per pietà. Che diano una chance a Paquetà, o che riproponga Biglia se arruolabile oppure Krunic, magari il n10 : ci son 4 alternative tutte migliori.



Concordo, come centrale è davvero improponibile


----------



## Lambro (6 Febbraio 2020)

La vinciamo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Concordo, come centrale è davvero improponibile



Kessiè può fare al massimo la mezz'ala visto che l'unica cosa decente che sa fare è progredire palla al piede. Tatticamente è un somaro, difensivamente e di testa è nullo (nonostante le solite frasi fatti sulla sua fisicità) non può fare il mediano. 

Lo vedrei meglio come esterno di centrocampo piuttosto


----------



## Manue (6 Febbraio 2020)

Non so perché siete così disfattisti, 
io ho sensazioni positive...

Ho molta fiducia in Bennacer..che in mezzo al campo faccia un pò ballare gli interisti, 
e molta fiducia che 2 centrali dell'Inter verranno impegnati da Ibra... con conseguenti spazi..

vedremo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Kessiè può fare al massimo la mezz'ala visto che l'*unica cosa decente che sa fare è progredire palla al piede. *Tatticamente è un somaro, difensivamente e di testa è nullo (nonostante le solite frasi fatti sulla sua fisicità) non può fare il mediano.
> 
> Lo vedrei meglio come esterno di centrocampo piuttosto


E nemmeno quello visto che si allunga troppo la palla perdendola malamente.
Corre meglio senza palla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Godin, De Vri, Skriniar; Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young; Lukaku, Sanchez. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Calabria (Conti - Saele), Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calhanoglu, Kessie, Bennacer, Castillejo; Leao, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Basta Calabria. Ma non si è ancora capito che quel maledetto bidone non è roba da Serie A? Ma non avete visto l’errore da dilettante anche Domenica scorsa col Verona? Basta. E basta anche con Kessien.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Inter
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Godin, De Vri, Skriniar; Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young; Lukaku, Sanchez. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Calabria (Conti - Saele), Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calhanoglu, Kessie, Bennacer, Castillejo; Leao, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



L'inter fisicamente fa paura.
Sicuramente conte l'avrà preparata per sfruttare i nostri difetti/limiti strutturali e infatti butta vecino nella mischia.
Fondamentali da noi saranno i due esterni e la seconda punta perchè in mezzo rischiamo di essere in inferiorità numerica.
I nerazzurri perdendo lautaro perdono tanto perchè nessuno è capace di giocare palla su lukaku per poi buttarsi nello spazio come fa l'argentino.
Partiamo sfavoriti ma è una partita stimolante da giocare e da vedere.
Ce la possiamo fare solo annullando lukaku e vincendo i duelli individuali col belga.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Designato Maresca. Al VAR Mazzoleni. *


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Maresca. Al VAR Mazzoleni. *



Gobbi fino al midollo. Magari ci fanno un favore per bloccare L Inda.


----------



## Molenko (6 Febbraio 2020)

Son convinto che ce la giocheremo. Abbiamo aggiunto personalità e gamba, con i vari Theo, Castillejo, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer ecc.
Mi preoccupa più che altro l’assurdo modo di difendere di Pioli, che dispensa pressing e marcature a tutto campo, e ci costringe a subire gol come quello di Bremer, ad esempio, con la difesa completamente aperta perchè chiede ai centrali di andare a prendere alte le punte avversarie.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Io la vedo molto male, come ogni derby da 5 anni a questa parte. Firmo per uno 0-0... tifando fiorentina e bologna


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Le formazioni di Inter e Milan dalla GDS*


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Son convinto che ce la giocheremo. Abbiamo aggiunto personalità e gamba, con i vari Theo, Castillejo, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer ecc.
> Mi preoccupa più che altro l’assurdo modo di difendere di Pioli, che dispensa pressing e marcature a tutto campo, e ci costringe a subire gol come quello di Bremer, ad esempio, con la difesa completamente aperta perchè chiede ai centrali di andare a prendere alte le punte avversarie.



Bravo. Hai centrato il punto.
E se pensi che l'atalanta difende sempre in questo modo.....
P.S. bentornato dall'esilio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Per me siamo spacciati.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Febbraio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me siamo spacciati.



se l'inter ha 19 punti più di noi, questo vuole dire qualcosa.... ma mai dire mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Sono convinto che cambieremo l’approccio alla gara, difendendo più bassi del solito.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Il turco chiaramente non si tocca neanche se è in fin di vita da coronavirus. E alla prima occasione, Calabria rientra titolare fisso. Allora veramente non abbiamo capito niente.

Ci spezzeranno.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che cambieremo l’approccio alla gara, difendendo più bassi del solito.



aggiungo che con il nuovo assetto siamo molto meno macchinosi a ripartire. con un po' di umiltà, penso che la nostra partita dovrebbe essere questa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il turco chiaramente non si tocca neanche se è in fin di vita da coronavirus. E alla prima occasione, Calabria rientra titolare fisso. Allora veramente non abbiamo capito niente.
> 
> Ci spezzeranno.



l'alternativa a calabria, che sciagura lo è , è Conti, ancora più disastroso a coprire. La coperta è corta. Selecoso appena arrivato non lo conterei. Io metterei kessie e bennacer al centro, anche se proprio nel momento in cui la balistica  si sta esprimendo al massimo livello, la carta me la giocherei. Alla fine l'alternativa è bonaventura, che mi sembra in una valle di lacrime.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Febbraio 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> l'alternativa a calabria, che sciagura lo è , è Conti, ancora più disastroso a coprire. La coperta è corta. Selecoso appena arrivato non lo conterei. Io metterei kessie e bennacer al centro, anche se proprio nel momento in cui la balistica  si sta esprimendo al massimo livello, la carta me la giocherei. Alla fine l'alternativa è bonaventura, che mi sembra in una valle di lacrime.



Conti non è certo un difensore sopraffino, ma credo dia molto più di Calabria in fase offensiva. La mia chiave di lettura è questa, dobbiamo cercare di mettergli in difficoltà e l'accoppiata con Castillejo sulla destra potrebbe funzionare. Inoltre Conti è molto più bravo a fare i cross, con Ibrahimovic nel mezzo bisognerebbe insistere su questo punto.

Non trascurerei nemmeno il salame appena arrivato, ma effettivamente è un'azzardo schierarlo subito. Però ha dimostrato una buona personalità. Forse da nuovo arrivato è quello che sente meno di tutti la pressione del derby.

Per il turco, vabbé che ha infilato questi goals, ma nel centrocampo fisico dell'inter mi sa che viene mangiato vivo. Non dico di rischiare Paquetà, ma almeno il ragazzo è ben strutturato e di solito nel mezzo del campo le prende anche di testa, il turco vola in terra se qualcuno starnutisce al terzo anello. Poi c'è il discorso della sua condizione non ben definita, però buttarlo sempre nella mischia gli ultimi 10 minuti non ha senso.

Boh, vedremo.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Inter e Milan dalla GDS*



*Quotate le formazioni o eliminiamo i post*


----------



## Molenko (7 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo. Hai centrato il punto.
> E se pensi che l'atalanta difende sempre in questo modo.....
> P.S. bentornato dall'esilio.



Grazie, caro.
Sì, ma l’Atalanta ne ha anche uno in più e i vari Toloi e Djimsiti sono più adatti a fare quel tipo di lavoro rispetto a un Kjaer o a Romagnoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Inter e Milan dalla GDS*



Ma metti Ante che con i suoi strappi può far malissimo alla loro difesa.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2020)

_MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda (dal 44' s.t. Boateng), Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang (dal 34' s.t. Balotelli), Bacca (dal 40' s.t. Bertolacci).
_*
 Formazione dell'ultimo derby vinto in Serie A, quando Sugo era al Genoa. 
*


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Inter e Milan dalla GDS*



Innegabile che il loro 11 titolare è ben altra roba..hanno un tridente che non sfigurerebbe in nessun match di CL e dietro sono molto solidi..gli manca qualcosa a centrocampo ma per il resto hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro sui titolari..il loro difetto è la panchina corta..

Noi siamo aggrappati ad Ibra e ad una serata da San Gigio e non da Paperumma...desolante...

L'andata l'ho vista su DAZN, sto giro la guardo su NowTV e vediamo se va meglio..


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda (dal 44' s.t. Boateng), Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang (dal 34' s.t. Balotelli), Bacca (dal 40' s.t. Bertolacci).
> _*
> Formazione dell'ultimo derby vinto in Serie A, quando Sugo era al Genoa.
> *


Peraltro l’ultimo derby l’abbiamo vinto col 4-4-2...


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Inter e Milan dalla GDS*



che dire..speriamo...


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Inter e Milan dalla GDS*



.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2020)

Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Pioli "Arriviamo molto bene al derby"
Apposto


----------



## Lambro (8 Febbraio 2020)

Sulla carta il loro centrocampo si fumerà letteralmente il nostro, costringendo Casti e Calha ad un lavoro molto difensivo più che offensivo.
Il nostro gioco offensivo alto su Ibra è limitato dalla forza aerea dei difensori interisti, Godin su tutti anche se da quella parte presumibilmente andrà più Leao.
Loro sono super favoriti e questa è una carta tutta a nostro favore, loro sono pieni di pressioni noi possiamo anche perdere senza farne drammi visto che Roma e Atalanta hanno rallentato un po'.
Certo che vedere Musacchio in campo mi crea disagio, contro Lukaku ci voleva Kjaer.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sulla carta il loro centrocampo si fumerà letteralmente il nostro, costringendo Casti e Calha ad un lavoro molto difensivo più che offensivo.
> Il nostro gioco offensivo alto su Ibra è limitato dalla forza aerea dei difensori interisti, Godin su tutti anche se da quella parte presumibilmente andrà più Leao.
> Loro sono super favoriti e questa è una carta tutta a nostro favore, loro sono pieni di pressioni noi possiamo anche perdere senza farne drammi visto che Roma e Atalanta hanno rallentato un po'.
> Certo che vedere Musacchio in campo mi crea disagio, contro Lukaku ci voleva Kjaer.



Infatti casti e calha faranno molta densità a metacampo, limitando un po’ la loro azione offensiva.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Febbraio 2020)

Attenzione però perché a sinistra nonno Godin potrebbe soffrire se riusciamo a dialogare bene e in velocità con Theo-Turca-Niang


----------



## Milanlove (8 Febbraio 2020)

Giocano senza Handanovic, Lautaro e probabilmente dicono pure uno tra sensi ed eriksen. Almeno 3 tra i loro migliori non dovrebbero quindi esserci. L'occasione è unica, dobbiamo per forza approfittarne.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Giocano senza Handanovic, Lautaro e probabilmente dicono pure uno tra sensi ed eriksen. Almeno 3 tra i loro migliori non dovrebbero quindi esserci. L'occasione è unica, dobbiamo per forza approfittarne.



Anche perché, oltre a quanto hai detto, li affronteremo con una formazione, la nostra, nettamente superiore a quella dell’andata, dove scesero in campo bidoni come Rodriguez, Biglia, Suso e Piatek, tutti rimpiazzati da gente nettamente, e in alcuni casi abissalmente, più forte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Febbraio 2020)

leggevo di un possibile 4231 con turca e jack schierati insieme eunica punta ibra. roba da circo


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Se vincevamo contro il Verona andavamo al derby con la possibilita di andare a finire -4 dal 4o posto!!!!
Speriamo di finire questa giornata a -7.......pero e duro


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2020)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Conti
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Castillejo
Kessie
Bennacer
Rebic
Calhanoglu
Ibrahimovic*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Direi perfetta, considerando anche Kjaer al posto di Mucacchio, che è davvero improponibile.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Dai Dai Forza Milan!!! qualche giocatore buono l'abbiamo pure noi ,fondamentali saranno Gigio ,Theo,Rebic e ovviamente Dio Zlatan. Speriamo gli altri facciano una partita attenta .


----------



## Casnop (8 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...


Buona formazione, equilibrata, Calhanoglu, in ottima condizione, che va a creare pressione e raddoppi di marcatura ai portatori di palla nerazzurri, Kessie e Bennacer a creare muro e distanza tra Lukaku ed Eriksen. Infine, Castillejo e l'indecifrabile Rebic a confezionare gioco ed opportunità per Zlatan. Da tempo non avevamo una formazione competitiva così, ed allora proviamoci.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Le formazioni da Sky


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Visto il k.o. dei gobbi ci azzanneranno. Sarà una sofferenza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2020)

Con la sconfitta della Juve l'Inter giocherà con la consapevolezza di dover vincere a tutti i costi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Febbraio 2020)

dai che domani giochiamo in 15


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Dai su che domani molti tiferanno Inter


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Con la sconfitta della Juve l'Inter giocherà con la consapevolezza di dover vincere a tutti i costi...


Ah quindi se la Juve vinceva l'Inter poteva permettersi di pareggiare il derby?


----------



## Lambro (8 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai su che domani molti tiferanno Inter



No ma tranquillo , come han detto in tanti qui sopra domani giocheremo in 15....


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi se la Juve vinceva l'Inter poteva permettersi di pareggiare il derby?



Psicologicamente parlando è ben diverso giocare per una vittoria che ti porta in testa alla classifica o per una vittoria che si massimo ti porta a -3


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma tranquillo , come han detto in tanti qui sopra domani giocheremo in 15....



Certamente


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Domani l'arbitro sarà a nostro favore.
Il top sarebbe veder Conte inveire contro la Juventus.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Febbraio 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Domani l'arbitro sarà a nostro favore.
> Il top sarebbe veder Conte inveire contro la Juventus.



Per dubitare che domani l’arbitro sarà a nostra favore bisogna esser stati su Marte e non conoscere il modus operandi della Juventus: non permetterano mai che Gonde vinca, figuriamoci, alla Juve permettono anche di giocare a pallavolo in area, De Ligt docet.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS
*


----------



## James Watson (9 Febbraio 2020)

La guarderò ma più che altro per "fede".
Mai come quest'anno credo che non ci sia nessunissima possibilità di portarla a casa, nemmeno di sfangarla con un pareggio.
Soprattutto dopo il ko della juve di ieri.
Spero e sarei felice di essere clamorosamente smentito, ma ormai sono riusciti anche a togliermi l'ottimismo.
Povero milan, t'han ridotto come un atletico qualsiasi..


----------



## Baba (9 Febbraio 2020)

James Watson ha scritto:


> La guarderò ma più che altro per "fede".
> Mai come quest'anno credo che non ci sia nessunissima possibilità di portarla a casa, nemmeno di sfangarla con un pareggio.
> Soprattutto dopo il ko della juve di ieri.
> Spero e sarei felice di essere clamorosamente smentito, ma ormai sono riusciti anche a togliermi l'ottimismo.
> Povero milan, t'han ridotto come un atletico qualsiasi..



Spero tu intenda l’atletico Bilbao perché l’A.Madrid ci sta due spanne sopra


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tutta la mia stima a chi si immolerà stasera a vedere sto massacro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



La formazione tutto sommato non mi dispiace, ma comunque ho sensazioni decisamente negative.
Loro sono più forti, hanno in panca alcuni giocatori che possono cambiare la partita e saranno gasati dalla sconfitta dei gobbi mentre noi dobbiamo sperare che i nostri rendano al 200%.


----------



## overlord (9 Febbraio 2020)

Contro tutti i pronostici e nonostante loro siano di 2 categorie sopra stasera vinceremo mostrando 4 testicolonIC belli grossi


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



La speranza è l’ultima a morire. Forza ragazzi, onorate la gloriosa maglia che indossate!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Amadeus al TG1: "Stasera sarò allo stadio a vedere la partita".*


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per dubitare che domani l’arbitro sarà a nostra favore bisogna esser stati su Marte e non conoscere il modus operandi della Juventus: non permetterano mai che Gonde vinca, figuriamoci, alla Juve permettono anche di giocare a pallavolo in area, De Ligt docet.



Ah, perché l'arbitro farà diventare forti Kessie e Chalanoglu? Ci vuole altro per vincere.

Forza ragazzi, sempre e comunque


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



Dai su, che la decide “Antepost” Rebic!


----------



## Tobi (9 Febbraio 2020)

Centrocampo Inter ridicolo. Young 35 anni, Vecino, Candreva.. Per stasera e solo per stasera sono superoori solo in difesa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ah, perché l'arbitro farà diventare forti Kessie e Chalanoglu? Ci vuole altro per vincere.
> 
> Forza ragazzi, sempre e comunque



Non ho detto quello, ma di sicuro farà il possibile per danneggiare l’Inda, i gobbi sappiamo di che pasta sono fatti e quanto ci tengano ad un leale confronto sportivo.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ah, perché l'arbitro farà diventare forti Kessie e Chalanoglu? Ci vuole altro per vincere.
> 
> Forza ragazzi, sempre e comunque



Per quanto riguarda gli interpreti ho scritto la mia opinione qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che all’andata avevamo titolari gente come Sucacchio, Ritardo, Pig-lia, Disuso (che sbagliò un goal clamoroso sullo 0-0 dopo un cost to coast alla Weah invece che passarla a Leao liberissimo) e Czwartek (che si mangiò un goal a centro area di testa in una azione speculare a quella che poi porterà al goal Lukaker che bontà), tutti bidoni ora rimpiazzati da titolari nettamente superiori, e l’Inda aveva Handanovic e Lautaro titolari, che oggi non ci saranno. C’è Eriksen ma hanno perso per il derby due titolari fortissimi: il divario era nettamente più pronunciato all’andata rispetto ad ora.
> 
> Senza contare che noi eravamo in pieno periodo Forrest Giamp che ci ha devastati con le sue 4 sconfitte nelle prime sette partite, prendevamo membri virili in faccia da chiunque, vincevamo le poche partite fortunosamente (tipo quella con il Verona rimasto in 10 su rigore di Czwartek che poi zittisce tutti quelli che osarono mettere in dubbio che razza di fenomeno -da baraccone- fosse) mentre l’Inda era on fire, cosa che non si può dire adesso, dopo cinque pareggi (tra i quali spiccano quelli con Fiorentina, Cagliari e Lecci) nelle ultime undici partite e una sconfitta a San Siro contro la Primavera del Barcellona.
> 
> Stasera si va in campo per vincere, non siamo favoriti ma un 25% di possibilità di vincere ce l’abbiamo, non è un mismatch come all’andata.



E tutto sommato mi sembra abbastanza equilibrata. 

Forza Milan sempre, ovunque, comunque. “ Sun semper chi
me dan del rembambi’ “.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto quello, ma di sicuro farà il possibile per danneggiare l’Inda, i gobbi sappiamo di che pasta sono fatti e quanto ci tengano ad un leale confronto sportivo.



Sì sì, ma io non mi aspetto "aiuti" stasera, manco un po'. Sono più forti (anche se niente di che) a anche più cattivi/affamati e fortunati di noi. Sono stufo di vedere il Milan soccombere con questi odiosi


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Centrocampo Inter ridicolo. Young 35 anni, Vecino, Candreva.. Per stasera e solo per stasera sono superoori solo in difesa



Beh l'anno scorso Vecino ci ha praticamente aperto in due...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sì sì, ma io non mi aspetto "aiuti" stasera, manco un po'. Sono più forti (anche se niente di che) a anche più cattivi/affamati e fortunati di noi. Sono stufo di vedere il Milan soccombere con questi odiosi



Idem, speriamo in zio Zlatan.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sono teso come non mi succedeva da parecchi anni...


----------



## DMC (9 Febbraio 2020)

Le prendiamo secondo me, ma se per caso dovessimo vincere sarebbe un bel regalo alla Juve.

Detesto quando facciamo i regali alla Juve.


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



A leggere certi commenti sembra si debba affrontare la Suicide Squad, poi guardo la formazione avversaria e vedo Padelli, D’ Ambrosio, Young Signorino, Candreva e Brozovic.
Se zlatan li motiva a dovere li pialliamo ai prescritti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

DMC ha scritto:


> Le prendiamo secondo me, ma se per caso dovessimo vincere sarebbe un bel regalo alla Juve.
> 
> Detesto quando facciamo i regali alla Juve.



La Juve i regali se li fa da sola. Fino a quando non saranno costretti a ridimensionare per motivi di bilancio (e lo saranno molto presto, perché una squadra decima per fatturato in Europa non può continuare a lungo ad avere il terzo monte ingaggi europeo) non saranno battibili in campionato, visto che bisogna che i rivali abbiano squadre capaci di dare 10 punti di distacco alla Ndranghetus in un campionato “pulito” (visto il bonus di punti che hanno ogni anno, anche il girone d’andata hanno avuto sei punti in più di quelli due meritavano stando alla classifica senza errori arbitrali ) per batterli.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Avranno un motivo in più stasera, agganciare la juve ma magari in 14 pagine l'avrete già detto

Sono anni che non vinciamo non dico che lo spero stasera visto come siamo conciati, però spero almeno che scendano in campo in modo serio


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Ufficiali

Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte

Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



*Quotate le formazioni altrimenti eliminano i post*


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Dai ragazzi, non mi fate svegliare come una mmedda domani


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Quindi 4411 ?


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi 4411 ?



Quasi un 4 - 2 - fantasia


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*


Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Non capisco perché mettano 4411 quando la formazione più logica sarebbe 442 con Rebic seconda punta


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Un abisso.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Quindi tiene fuori Eriksenn.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Padelli, Godin, De Vrij, Skriniar, Candreva, Vecino, Brozovic, Barella, Young, Sanchez, Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> Milan (4-4-1-1): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Possiamo farcela: abbiamo quattro titolari forti rispetto all’andata (Theo, Bennacer, Kjaer e Ibra) e all’Inda manca gente importante. Rimangono più forti ma non c’è un abisso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non mi aspetto nulla.

All’andata ci hanno asfaltato.

La speranza é sempre l’ultima a morire, ma al momento, purtroppo, siamo come il Torino contro la Juve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Uno degli Inter-Milan più belli e divertenti che io ricordi 








Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi aspetto nulla.
> 
> All’andata ci hanno asfaltato.
> 
> La speranza é sempre l’ultima a morire, ma al momento, purtroppo, siamo come il Torino contro la Juve.



All’andata era un vero mismatch ma le formazioni erano diverse da entrambi i lati. L’Inter era più forte sia per il “momentum” che per la formazione che mise in campo quella sera, noi eravamo in pieno coma farmacologico da Forrest Giamp senza contare che quando hai Suso, Rodriguez al posto di Theo, Biglia al posto di Bennacer e Piatek al posto di Ibra non vince manco Klopp contro questa Inter.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mi unisco al coro di chi non si aspetta nulla da questa partita, se non una probabile sconfitta. Troppa distanza tra noi e loro


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Uno degli Inter-Milan più belli e divertenti che io ricordi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vero che il Milan è migliorato, ma in queste ultime partite abbiamo visto anche tante cose che non funzionano,siamo una squadra che non da certezze, pure l'Inter non arriva da un periodo molto brillante ma a parità di condizioni è di molto favorita, io direi un 70% 30% oggi, poi abbiamo Ibra che da solo puo' cambiare le cose.
Forza Ragazzi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vero che il Milan è migliorato, ma in queste ultime partite abbiamo visto anche tante cose che non funzionano,siamo una squadra che non da certezze, pure l'Inter non arriva da un periodo molto brillante ma a parità di condizioni è di molto favorita, io direi un 70% 30% oggi, poi abbiamo Ibra che da solo puo' cambiare le cose.
> Forza Ragazzi.



Io sinceramente davo un 75/25, lo scrivevo anche oggi, quindi sei ancora più ottimista di me. Ma avere un 25% di possibilità è già tanta roba rispetto all’andata dove forse avevamo il 2,5%.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il nostro unico obiettivo concreto è andare in EL perciò tutto sommato, visti i risultati delle altre squadre, una probabile sconfitta non farà troppi danni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il nostro unico obiettivo concreto è andare in EL perciò tutto sommato, visti i risultati delle altre squadre, una probabile sconfitta non farà troppi danni.



Riparliamone dopo stasera su quale sarà l’obiettivo concreto.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Riparliamone dopo stasera su quale sarà l’obiettivo concreto.



...con piacere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Credo possa essere una partita simile a quella nostra con la Juve dell'andata. Abbastanza equilibrata finché uno dei loro non trova la giocata e la sblocca, punto su Eriksen


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Credo possa essere una partita simile a quella nostra con la Juve dell'andata. Abbastanza equilibrata finché uno dei loro non trova la giocata e la sblocca, punto su Eriksen



Con la Juve avevamo Piatek che sbagliò un goal su incornata a due metri, comunque. Con Ibra forse sarebbe andata diversamente.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Febbraio 2020)

Forza Milan!! Fratelli rossoneri, che sia una serata di gloria, ce la meritiamo dopo tutte le figuracce fatte


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il mio sogno...FORZA MILAN!!!!


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Daje! Battiamo sti cani!


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi aspetto nulla.
> 
> All’andata ci hanno asfaltato.
> 
> La speranza é sempre l’ultima a morire, ma al momento, purtroppo, siamo come il Torino contro la Juve.



No beh, il Torino è meno forte di noi e l' Inter è meno forte della Juve.

Detto questo, stasera la vedo male, speriamo in una luna buona.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daje! Battiamo sti cani!



Dajeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

Inter Melma!!!


----------



## Heaven (9 Febbraio 2020)

Forzaaaaaa
Inter *****


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Partitona di quei cessi di candreva e vecino neanche quotato...


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Ibra


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Grande partenza

Bene


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

belli carichi


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Erano 10 anni che non vedevo il Milan partire così


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

ancora in 3 anni un angolo buono non l'abbiamo battuto


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

No Ibra...non li sbaglia mai sti passaggi


----------



## Pit96 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Erroraccio di Ibra qui


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

grande casticoso


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Palo di Calhanoglu maledizione


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Giocassimo sempre così tutti e novanta i minuti...


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma noooooooooooooooo....paloooooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Madonna che sfiga. Migliori 10 minuti da anni.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Palo della turca!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma è un appoggio, no?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

nooooo grande turco


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Se penso ai mesi buttati nel cesso perchè schiavizzati da quel bidone di Sugo....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma non è un retropassaggio preso dal portiere con le mani?


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma è un appoggio, no?



No, il cialtrone di Scai ha detto da subito che non lo fosse. Poi lo ha ribadito.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

che sfortuna per una volta che la balistica lo aveva assistito


----------



## chicagousait (9 Febbraio 2020)

Miglior inizio da tanto tempo. Poi ci si mette anche il palo


----------



## kekkopot (9 Febbraio 2020)

Di solito partiamo come le femminuccie nei derby... anche nel Milan di Ancelotti. Oggi sembrano essere partiti con un pò di cazzimma


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra è talmente incredibile che solo la sua presenza condiziona 22 giocatori in campo..


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ibra è talmente incredibile che solo la sua presenza condiziona 22 giocatori in campo..



.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Benissimo ma come sempre facciamo enorme fatica nel segnare, e quando domini così almeno uno lo devi buttare dentro , perchè poi loro sicuramente usciranno, per ora sono rimasti negli spogliatoi.


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Con kessie si gioca in 10.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Kjaer molto positivo finora, sia negli appoggi che nelle chiusure


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

l'unica pecca sarà buttarla dentro. una punta è un po' pochina


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma come si puo' sui corner far marcare Godin da Conti?
ma queste sono cose clamorose, CLAMOROSE.
non andiamo da nessuna parte se non si curano certi particolari così evidenti poi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Conti non puo marcare Godin, andata bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ah ecco, vedo di non essere strano ad aver pensato che mettere Conti su Godin è da arresto immediato


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Rebic deve tenere le braccia a posto, però.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che verme Vecino, manco fosse accoltellato


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma il vice di Pioli è suo fratello? Madonna mia se uno non avesse la giacca non capirei il vero Pioli..


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

che cesso skrigno


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma da quanto non segnamo su calcio d'angolo?


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Come è lento Romagnoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che mismatch Romagnoli - Lukaku. Dominio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Romagnoli non riesce a star dietro a uno di 150 chili


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco come il *paracarro* umilia Romagnoli


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque stasera vedo cose che non vedevo da anni, per esempio un pressing organizzato.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Meno male che vecino è una pippa, sennò eravamo sotto...


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

menomale che gigio cee


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il vice di Pioli è suo fratello? Madonna mia se uno non avesse la giacca non capirei il vero Pioli..



Pioli è un npc di default


----------



## kekkopot (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mamma mia Romagnoli che vergogna. Comunque Lukaku non è per niente un paracarro come si diceva qui. In uno scatto ha corso più km di tutti i km fatti dai nostri attaccanti messi insieme... nell'intera stagione ovviamente


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dai ragazzi dai!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lo dico? Lo dico! Molto bene la turca, una delle migliori prestazioni nella nostra maglia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

I lanci di Kjaer sono fantastici. Kjaer, non Beckenbauer.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Grande idea di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Lo dico! Molto bene la turca, una delle migliori prestazioni nella nostra maglia



D'accordo al 100%


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

che fa cadrega


----------



## kekkopot (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Lo dico! Molto bene la turca, una delle migliori prestazioni nella nostra maglia



E' innegabile che sia in forma in questo periodo... e non lo è mai stato da quando indossa la nostra maglia


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Lo dico! Molto bene la turca, una delle migliori prestazioni nella nostra maglia



centrale è la sua posizione... ma molto bene non esageriamo...

meglio rebic casti e ibra per me


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Guardate la differenza di grinta dei giocatori nel pre e post Ibrahimovic.
Impressionante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Bennacer malissimo


----------



## kekkopot (9 Febbraio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bennacer malissimo



Vero sta giocando male... pressione da primo Derby?


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Meriteremmo il vantaggio, mi sto mangiando letteralmente il fegato, non so voi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che palle sto turco..nemmeno con il risveglio dei poteri del capo anziano di Namek sarebbe in grado essere un giocatore normale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

grande pioli stasera finora


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Ibra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque sto Castillejo é nettamente piu bravo di Suso nel contesto di una squadra che gioca da squadra.


Calhanolgu mi sembra anche molto fluido nei movimenti, boh, inspiegabile (poi ovviamente non mi fa impazzire, ma per i suoi livello sembra in serata)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Kessie e Barella hanno la stessa età

Ahahhahahahahahahhahaahahah


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma che fa sto turco????


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sto turco..


----------



## kekkopot (9 Febbraio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Kessie e Barella hanno la stessa età
> 
> Ahahhahahahahahahhahaahahah



Kessiè sembra il padre di Barella...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

dio mio quando dico che turca non è un calciatore mi riferisco a questo. non ha la freddezza al momento giusto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra è di un altra categoria rispetto a tutti gli altri 21 giocatori in campo. Se solo avesse 10 anni in meno...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

La smettete di lodare Kebab? Va solo insultato


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sempre Ibra


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Gooooooooooooollllll

Rebicccccccccc*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma nooooo, che cavolo di sbaglio della turca.

Anche Ibra poteva giocarla meglio.


Ci manca sempre l'ultimo passaggio, tocco, il tiro...la finalizzazione.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL

rebiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccc


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahhahahaha ma dove ha saltato Ibra??!? Che fenomeno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra è il K2

MOSTRUOSO


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Santo Dio IBra...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

grandissimi !


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ante Rebic! Gol!


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

è buono ? ho temuto lo annullasse.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque si vede che non c'è Niang...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Troppo forte Ibra.. mi viene male se penso che lo abbiamo regalato nel 2012...


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

ahaha ma che è successo TVB IBRA


----------



## Pit96 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Grandissimo Ibra! 
Andiamo!


----------



## Gas (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahahaha ma dove ha saltato Ibra??!? Che fenomeno



Ibra SUPREMACY !!!


----------



## Heaven (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra leggendario


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Goooooooooooall Mamma mio DIO ZLATAN


----------



## kekkopot (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra altra categoria... Godin è sembrato un difensore di Serie B in confronto


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

L'ultimo derby di Ibra...

Della serata.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non vedere gioire Rebic mi ha fatto pensare che ci fosse qualcosa , ho gioito da schifo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque si vede che non c'è Niang...



A livello mentale e di agonismo non c'entra niente con il Milan messo in campo da Pioli/Ibra.

Siamo entrati con il famoso veleno richiesto da Gattuso...ma insiema al veleno ci siamo presentati con un gioco da squadra, pressing organizzato e giocatori nelle posizioni congeniali.


----------



## Gas (9 Febbraio 2020)

Rebic partita di gran grinta


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non c'è giocatore al Mondo che è in grado di incidere cosi tanto su una squadra. Ibra è l'unico, potrebbe non segnare per 1000 partite ma fare vincere comunque le proprie squadre. Ha tutto, fisico, leadership gamba.. neppure Messi o Ronaldo in questo Milan sarebbero capaci di combinare qualcosa...


----------



## chicagousait (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non me lo sono goduto il gol. Ho tenuto fischiassero fuorigioco o fallo di Ibra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sti pezzenti di Skyf devono sempre mettere Ronaldo in mezzo

Ronaldo è un peto di Ibra


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque si vede che non c'è Niang...



Shhhhh, non sottovalutare il fenomeno del futuro.
"Investiamo su di lui, ha le stimmate del fuoriclasse".


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

mamma mia ma che bello vedere questo milan


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sti pezzenti di Skyf devono sempre mettere Ronaldo in mezzo
> 
> Ronaldo è un peto di Ibra



Ce l'avranno nel contratto. Articolo 1 comma 1: "E' obbligatorio parlare di Cristina, anche quando non c'entra".


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibraaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Madonna....per un niente.Che azione.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Milan MERAVIGLIOSO


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

*ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

E' troppo forte


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL

zlatannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Zlataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

bella la marcatura di skrignar 

ibra


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Goooooooooooooooooooool!!!!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Gol di Dio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

onnipotente.


----------



## CIppO (9 Febbraio 2020)

G o l


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

Iz back!


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Non me lo sono goduto il gol. Ho tenuto fischiassero fuorigioco o fallo di Ibra



il 2o si però!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibrasaaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Scusate sono venuto copiosamente nelle mutande

Ibra ti amo troppo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi, non molliamo adesso.

Risultato giustissimo, ma il secondo tempo é tutto da giocare.

Comunque grandissimo primo tempo


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non svegliatemi.


----------



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2020)

Godo troppo.

10 leoni.

Chalanoglu fa schifo.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

ma sono matti a non marcarlo in area?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Se la vinciamo, dobbiamo credere al quarto posto. Assolutamente!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque stiamo facendo una gran bella partita. Bravi tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho parole, sono allucinato nel senso buono del termine


----------



## Pit96 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma siamo davvero noi questi?
Li abbiamo annullati in questo primo tempo
Benissimo per ora, ma non è ancora finita
Ibra mostruoso


----------



## Prealpi (9 Febbraio 2020)

Contratto a vita per ibra


----------



## chicagousait (9 Febbraio 2020)

Come hanno detto i cronisti inglesi, doveva essere lui


----------



## Aron (9 Febbraio 2020)

Gazidis si starà rodendo il fegato.
Raiola e il condor se la ridono


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

God ibra


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Febbraio 2020)

Grazie Zlatan


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2020)

Stiamo dominando,ma non e' ls prima volta in questi anni nel derby.
La differenza e' handanovic,come detto dal primo giorno dell'infortunio


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dovevamo portalo un anno fa.. maledetto Gazidis ed il suo computer andrebbe licenziato stasera stesso.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non ci credo.
non mi capacito di questo primo tempo, sicuramente perderemo


----------



## Baba (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dai dai dai dai Forza Milan


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

madonna la tensione anziche diminuire aumenta sempre di piu


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Scusate ma non ce la faccio.. vi immaginate a stare ancora con Sugo al posto di Ibra


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

l'Inter ci lascia tantissimo campo al limite dell'area, fanno densità in area ma ci fanno arrivare facilmente al limite dell'area


----------



## 7vinte (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non svegliatemi vi prego


----------



## Devil man (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibrakadabra!!!!!


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ha 38 anni, fermo da una settimana e con un allenamento e mezzo in gruppo. Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sto piangendo sono sincero, il piu GRANDE è lui, il piu' GRANDE.
Ha completamente cambiato la squadra, non so se Messi o Cr7 ne sarebbero capaci,è IMMENSO.
Non godevo così da tanti tanti tanti troppi anni.
Per ORA li abbiamo distrutti.

Chiaramente nel secondo tempo sara' battaglia perchè Conte toglie subito Sanchez e mette dentro Eriksen, vediamo se la mossa tattica verrà assorbita dai nostri.

Per ora è il miglior primo tempo , visto l'avversario, degli ultimi 10 anni , va a fare il pari con quello contro il Barcellona quando' segno' Boateng.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Primo da tempo da almeno 4-0 senza se e senza ma.
Z soprannaturale. E chi lo reputava finito.

Ora concentrazione massima e finiamoli senza pietà.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra 2 - inter 0


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il secondo tempo sarà durissimo, non ci credo che l'Inter continui così


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se la vinciamo, dobbiamo credere al quarto posto. Assolutamente!!!


Assolutamente. Sarebbe un'iniezione di fiducia incredibile.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sto piangendo sono sincero, il piu GRANDE è lui, il piu' GRANDE.
> Ha completamente cambiato la squadra, non so se Messi o Cr7 ne sarebbero capaci,è IMMENSO.
> Non godevo così da tanti tanti tanti troppi anni.
> Per ORA li abbiamo distrutti.
> ...


Ibra è un fenomeno alla pari di Messi e CR7. Semplicemente...


----------



## EmmePi (9 Febbraio 2020)

... ed io attendo ancora le scuse sentite di quelli che dicevano Ibra mai, Ibra è vecchio, non corre ecc. ecc.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il 2o si però!!!!!!!!!1



Il secondo assolutamente si


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

E comunque Rebic-Ibra è una gran coppia.

Altro che Niang 0.5...


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E comunque Rebic-Ibra è una gran coppia.
> 
> Altro che Niang 0.5...




D'accordissimo.

Chi ha fatto il lancio per Ibra sul primo gol?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2020)

Incedibile!

Primo tempo dominato, lo zero a due sta quasi stretto!!!

Premesso che sto godendo come un riccio, ma solo io non riesco a godermi la vittoria perchè penso a dove POTREMMO essere ed invece non siamo ????!!!!!!!!

Detto questo, spero che a fine primo tempo la dirigenza abbia fatto trovare negli spogliatoi il contratto a Ibra per la prossima stagione, solo da firmare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dite quello che volete da Rebic li è devastante


----------



## 7vinte (9 Febbraio 2020)

Caaaaaalmiii


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Grandissimo primo tempo! Speriamo di non perderci nel secondo...

E LICENZIATE GAZIDIS!!!!


----------



## 6milan (9 Febbraio 2020)

Speriamo di nn avere il solito calo di forma del 2 tempo


----------



## Walker (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sono senza parole, non ho aggettivi per descrivere Ibra. 
Adesso sarà fondamentale il primo quarto d'ora del secondo tempo


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dare solo il merito ad Ibra è riduttivo ed ingiusto per gli altri. Partita preparata tatticamente benissimo


----------



## Gabry (9 Febbraio 2020)

45 minuti pazzeschi, tanti anni che non vedo un primo tempo così. Non mi ricordavo nemmeno più come si esultava così intensamente. Nell'esultare ho usato muscoli che non usavo da anni. Attenzione ora a non sederci sugli allori, penso che si sentiranno le urla di Conte da dentro gli spogliatoi fino al secondo anello. Dai, fiducia, forza e non molliamo!


----------



## EmmePi (9 Febbraio 2020)

padelli comunque il nostro dodicesimo uomo


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

"Sono scettico. Ha 38 anni. Giocava nella MLS, un campionato di dilettanti. Non ha più il fisico. Soldi buttati, dov'è la programmazione? Meglio Ignotosson, prima punta del Pranken, serie B tedesca, ha tutto per sfondare. Conteniamo i costi e puntiamo su giovani di prospettiva".


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il secondo tempo sarà durissimo, non ci credo che l'Inter continui così



infatti, stiamo calmi. 

loro irriconoscibili, non seguo le loro partite ma se sono secondi non credo giochino sempre così male.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Febbraio 2020)

Bene questo primo tempo, la partita è lunga


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dobbiamo asfaltarli non firmo per il 2-0


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Stiamo dominando,ma non e' ls prima volta in questi anni nel derby.
> La differenza e' handanovic,come detto dal primo giorno dell'infortunio



Esatto, Padelli è stato pessimo in entrambi gli interventi, Handanovic è un fuoriclasse assoluto.
Ora occhio perchè ci sono stati altri derby completamente ribaltati, devono stare molto molto molto attenti ora.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Chi ha fatto il lancio per Ibra sul primo gol?



Sugo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

I migliori in campo - Ibra a parte - sono proprio quei giocatori che "il Maestro" Giampollo non vedeva neanche di striscio...

Mamma mia, che incapace...


----------



## mil77 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Chi ha fatto il lancio per Ibra sul primo gol?



Casti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vecchio? Un gol e un assist contro la grande Inter di Conte....In 45 minuti. Da fermo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Calmi, la partita è ancora lunghissima.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Partita perfetta. Inutile dirlo, ma non mi stancherò mai di sottolineare quanto con Ibra in campo tutti i compagni si esaltino. Una squadra che faceva della mancanza di personalità uno dei suoi tratti distintivi, in questo primo tempo sembrava un gruppo di assatanati col sangue agli occhi. Grandissimo anche Rebic, il giocatore che ci serviva da anni. 
E' ancora lunghissima, loro inevitabilmente reagiranno e noi caleremo. Sarà importante non smettere di giocare e di attaccare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo asfaltarli non firmo per il 2-0



Piano

Se l'Inter la riapre va a finire che crolliamo


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

ora vediamo di non avere il braccino e rintanarci piu del dovuto, dobbiamo continuare cosi


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sugo


----------



## Schism75 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Su Sky hanno fatto rivedere solo le azioni dell’Inter, oltre ai nostri 2 goal. Vergognosi.


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Casti



Gran palla.
Grande Castillejo motorino instancabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Pazzesco. Ma avevo detto che non era un mismatch come all’andata.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Chi ha fatto il lancio per Ibra sul primo gol?



Castillejo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Calma.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Su Sky hanno fatto rivedere solo le azioni dell’Inter, oltre ai nostri 2 goal. Vergognosi.



Quelli non sono giornalisti, non considerateli tali.
Sono urlatori a contratto e mistificatori di professione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

casticoso mi fa eiaculare quasi quanto dio Z


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che errore Skriniar sul secondo gol


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Doppio vantaggio meritato... non credevo 
speriamo che nel secondo non capiti inenarrabile


----------



## kipstar (9 Febbraio 2020)

Calma


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tra tiri ribattuti quasi a botta sicura (o comunque molto pericolosi) il palo i due gol, il risultato giusto avrebbe dovuto essere almeno 4 a 1.
Ora soffriamo come bestie me lo sento, non è possibile che l'Inter faccia una prestazione di livello così infimo, non sarebbe una squadra contiana, ora ci aspettano i nostri 45minuti di sofferenza , speriamo di riuscire a contenerli in qualche modo.
Le bestemmie che ho tirato quando Ibra ha sbagliato il passaggio per Kessie e quando il Calha ha clamorosamente sbagliato quel lancio poi...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mamma mia quanto sei forte zlatan!!! L avessimo preso l'anno scorso a quest ora eravamo in champions sicuro


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

non s'azzardasse a far entrare bonaventura subito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tra tiri ribattuti quasi a botta sicura (o comunque molto pericolosi) il palo i due gol, il risultato giusto avrebbe dovuto essere almeno 4 a 1.
> Ora soffriamo come bestie me lo sento, non è possibile che l'Inter faccia una prestazione di livello così infimo, non sarebbe una squadra *contiana*, ora ci aspettano i nostri 45minuti di sofferenza , speriamo di riuscire a contenerli in qualche modo.



ma sa fare solo i contropiedi e in teoria nel secondo tempo 
dovremmo sfruttare noi questa tattica.. cioè con Theo e Rebic non sono troppo tranquilli eh..
negli spazi vanno a mille


----------



## Victorss (9 Febbraio 2020)

Una sola parola: SUPREMACY


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Cmq cosa vuol dire avere una squadra di corridori, giu' Bonaventura fuori Suso out Leao, in campo solo gente che vuole il sangue e si vede una squadra dove uno come Calhanoglu fa un figurone, era evidente era lapalissiano da anni che tutti questi passeggiatori insieme non potessero giocare, neanche 2 alla volta , si è visto contro il Verona.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma sa fare solo i contropiedi e in teoria nel secondo tempo
> dovremmo sfruttare noi questa tattica.. cioè con Theo e Rebic non sono troppo tranquilli eh..
> negli spazi vanno a mille



Verissimo, speriamo non succedano cavolate , espulsioni, infortuni, nulla di nulla, speriamo di farcela bene bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tra tiri ribattuti quasi a botta sicura (o comunque molto pericolosi) il palo i due gol, il risultato giusto avrebbe dovuto essere almeno 4 a 1.
> Ora soffriamo come bestie me lo sento, non è possibile che l'Inter faccia una prestazione di livello così infimo, non sarebbe una squadra contiana, ora ci aspettano i nostri 45minuti di sofferenza , speriamo di riuscire a contenerli in qualche modo.
> Le bestemmie che ho tirato quando Ibra ha sbagliato il passaggio per Kessie e quando il Calha ha clamorosamente sbagliato quel lancio poi...



Siamo anche noi che siamo più forti. Questa formazione titolare è da Champions sicura da inizio campionato, se teniamo botta e non perdiamo Zlatan possiamo anche rimontare.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

vecino ha la mamma di gasperini


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Giallo che non avrebbe dato in altre occasioni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> *Cmq cosa vuol dire avere una squadra di corridori, giu' Bonaventura fuori Suso out Leao, in campo solo gente che vuole il sangue e si vede una squadra dove uno come Calhanoglu fa un figurone, era evidente era lapalissiano da anni che tutti questi passeggiatori insieme non potessero giocare, neanche 2 alla volta , si è visto contro il Verona*.



Parole santissime. Il calcio moderno é fatto di velocita e corsa.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Eccallà

2-1


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ti pareva...


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

eccallà, abbiamo iniziato da schifo sto secondo tempo.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

eccolo qua, dai è scritto ,sto derby lo andremo forse anche a perdere.
Era chiaro che loro sarebbero usciti in qualche modo.


----------



## Gas (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non si riesce mai a godere in pace, maledetta Inda.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Porca la miseria


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il gol del ca....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma vafffffff.... Il tiro della domenica.

Questa maledetta Inter ha sempre un sedere incredibile. Che schifo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Questo segna solo con noi e mai cose normali


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

cali 1 minuto e te la mettono nel culo


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Certo che sto portiere prendere sempre i gol nello stesso modo..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sembrava troppo bello...

Damn


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Figuriamoci se sto cesso non fa l'eurogol della domenica...


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Fuochi d'artificio su Scai.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Finita


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gas (9 Febbraio 2020)

Li odio.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Gran gol comunque


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Da annulare. Era fuorigioco


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

crollati in meno di 10 minuti. 

che dire...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che figuraccia. L'ennesimo miracolo di Gonde.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vabbè dai... figurati se andava bene...


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non ci credo


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Putroppo qua la differenza è Conte che a fine tempo gli avrà appeso al muro


----------



## R41D3N (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dal nulla il gol della domenica


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che squadra di *****

Sto Vecino del cacchio, sempre oh


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

fine


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Var, era fuorigioco!


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Benedett'iddio...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Febbraio 2020)

Allucinante allucinante


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lo ha dato pazzesco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma come gol?


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Fuorigioco


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Putroppo qua la differenza è Conte che a fine tempo gli avrà appeso al muro



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma non era fuorigioco di Sanchez?


----------



## Pit96 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco fatto. Buttato via tutto in due minuti


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Noooo, ma come!


----------



## alcyppa (9 Febbraio 2020)

Maledetti


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso sarà un miracolo portare a casa il pareggio


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

ma era fuori gioco ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma cosa? Non è fuorigioco? Aiuto


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

E' andata raga, se la pareggiamo è un'impresa, purtroppo.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non ci posso credere...tra Verona e Derby abbiamo preso 2 gol dentro per mezzo centimetro


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Buttata una partita in 2 minuti.


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ieri al Verona è stato annullato un gol per fuorigioco identico al nostro...fanno un po' come gli pare con sta Var


----------



## chicagousait (9 Febbraio 2020)

Abbiamo perso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma l'immagine di sanchez? L'hanno secretata?


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

giallo sacrosantio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Certo che la regia che ancora non ha fatto vedere una replica sul fuorigioco (presunto) di Sanchez puzza parecchio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

Var a caso.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sono nervosi, approfittiamone.


----------



## kekkopot (9 Febbraio 2020)

Perdere così sarebbe ancora peggio... Ma la vedo dura fino alla fine


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Febbraio 2020)

riescono a rubare pure col var sti schifosi


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma non era fuorigioco netto?


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Questo succede quando in panchina hai un allenatore come Conte..La decide lui da solo.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ora l'inter può giocarsela con la juve per un campionato più avvincente"cit

Siamo entrati mollissimi...


----------



## Devil man (9 Febbraio 2020)

ma come ***** si fa a buttare un 2-0 in 2 min cristo...


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non è fuorigioco


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che cross di m...


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Febbraio 2020)

C'erano anche i sostenitori dei gol in fuorigioco per 10 cm ahahahha fanno già come **** vogliono


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

Partita drammaticamente simile a Napoli-Milan dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma perchè dobbiamo sempre soffrire così e prendere ste rimonte, perchè


----------



## Ambrole (9 Febbraio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Questo succede quando in panchina hai un allenatore come Conte..La decide lui da solo.



Ma cosa ha deciso....primo gol di puro culo, tiro a volo su rimpallo, il secondo in fuorigioco.
Ha.messo in campo una squadra che nel.primo.tempo è stata annullata...dal Milan....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahahaha ma un inquadrattura dove si vede passaggio e posizione di Sanchez non la hanno? Che vergogna... Dai


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Partita drammaticamente simile a Napoli-Milan dell'anno scorso...



Ma poi sempre quel bidone di vecino....solo contro di noi fa il fenomeno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Hanno attivato il Kaiohken x10


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma al var chi c'è? Guido rossi?


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tranquilli ora entra il centravanti che Paolo ha preso al posto di piatek o la seconda punta che ha sostituito Suso e la portiamo a casa.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Fortuna che "ci pensava la Rube"


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

dai su il gol è buono stasera sta arbitrando per noi. non è finita


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha deciso....primo gol di puro culo, tiro a volo su rimpallo, il secondo in fuorigioco.
> Ha.messo in campo una squadra che nel.primo.tempo è stata annullata...dal Milan....



E' entrata in campo un'altra squadra e in 10 minuti l'ha ribaltata! Nello spogliatoio se li è mangiati


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma poi sempre 'sta pippa di Vecino, oh!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

quel cesso di Vecino sempre contro di noi si sveglia


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Febbraio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Non è fuorigioco



stava avanti con spalla e testa. di poco ma era fuorigioco

ocrop oid


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Madonna santa Kessie che asino


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Kessie gioca palesemente contro.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Kessie passeggia, da levarlo sto cesso..


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tranquilli ora entra il centravanti che Paolo ha preso al posto di piatek o la seconda punta che ha sostituito Suso e la portiamo a casa.



Infatti, meno male che abbiamo una panchina adesso.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> stava avanti con spalla e testa. era fuorigioco
> 
> ocrop oid



Anche fosse, vuoi mettere il peso politico di uno come Marotta con un Gazidis? Manco sanno chi è il pelato..


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vabbè è un'altra partita, buonanotte veramente.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Basta Kessie basta


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Niente, si è ribaltato tutto. Sono loro a correre e noi a soffrire. Nel primo tempo si erano risparmiati il carburante.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mi ricorda un Milan-Inter stagione 2003-2004, occhio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> C'erano anche i sostenitori dei gol in fuorigioco per 10 cm ahahahha fanno già come **** vogliono



É proprio questo che sostengo, non c’é nulla di oggettivo, un frame prima o un frame dopo e decidi come ti pare.


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Infatti, meno male che abbiamo una panchina adesso.



Panchina?da piangere


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma dov'è il fallo di Ibra? E' padella che ci è andato contro...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma che fondoschiena l'Inda, 2 tiri fra mille gambe ed entrano.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma se toglie Kessiè, chi entra? Mio cugginoamericano?


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Panchina?da piangere



Ero ironico.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Siamo morti, non azzecchiamo più un passaggio, a breve ci danno il colpo di grazia.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non siamo più in campo

La perdiamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ora l'arbitro é in confusione.



Comunque l'Inter é una squadra che si deve odiare. Fanno letteralmente schifo per 45 minuti.

Candreva dopo 6 minuti ugualmente scarsi nel secondo tiro fa il solito tiro della disperazione che risulta in rimpallo comico che finisce davanti a Brozovic che tira un volley perfetto.
Qualche minuti dopo Godin gioca un pallone per Sanchez, che forse era in fuorigioco, solita dormita di Conti che sale troppo tardi. Sanchez la gioca indietro e arriva un tiro verso la porta che entra tra le coscia di Kjaer.
Partita girata.

Che squadra indegna con una fortuna smisurata.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dai siamo tornati 0-0...possiamo ancora vincerla...FORZA MILAN|


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Si scalda Malaventura.

Buonanotte...


----------



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non superiamo più la metà campo


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non abbiamo un cambio che sia uno in panchina


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma se toglie Kessiè, chi entra? Mio cugginoamericano?



Il problema é quello. Possiamo mettere 11 giocatori decenti in campo, ma i ricambi sono roba da Serie B. Dal portiere al attaccante, non ne abbiamo uno buono


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sto Candreva pare Scrocchiazeppi


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il prossimo derby lo vinciamo nel 20550


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma quanto è scarso sto chalanoglu? Mamma mia che l'incongruenza fatta giocatore.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

cadono tutti come delle pere cotte.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Deve tirare Ibra non la turca


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Bravo Ibra


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma questi murano tutto, incredibile


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Bravissimo Rebic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Quello non era un fallo di Kessié! Gioca nettamente la palla, ma nettamente!!!


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

mA CHE **** DI FALLO HA FISCHIATO.?


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma questi murano tutto, incredibile



Hanno più culo che anima, eppure, eppure....

meglio lo scudetto all'inter che alla juve"cit


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Kessie dovrebbe essere messo in gabbia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2020)

cosa fischia sto arbitro pezzente


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

ma cosa ha fischiato a Kessie?


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

C'è mancato poco


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Noi duecento tiri ribattuti, il loro tiro di Vecino è passato in mezzo a due dei nostri.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

ma non ci dovevano comprare l'arbitro? questo rompe i maroni ogni 2 x 3


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra con palla in area e ferma l'azione...maledetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

mamma mia.........


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Febbraio 2020)

Meno male che dovevamo essere favoriti dall'arbitro per fare un favore alla rube...


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Finta 

3-2 melme


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> mA CHE **** DI FALLO HA FISCHIATO.?



é stato anche furbo a fischiare subito. Se aspettava un possibile gol di Ibra c'era il VAR per dimostrare il non-fallo di Kessié..


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

ahahhahahahahhahahahhahaha che squadra di pippe.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hanno più culo che anima, eppure, eppure....
> 
> meglio lo scudetto all'inter che alla juve"cit



Ma diecimila volte. Io la fogna torinese la voglio morta.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mai una gioia. Che sia maledetto Silvio Berlusconi. Ci sta tornando tutto indietro. TUTTO.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Finita


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non ci posso credere....


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Stagione finita.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ormai si era capito


----------



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vabbè spengo.

Figura di *****


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Basta chiudo, che difesa da serie B


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

niente, strafinita.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Romagnoli... che difensore scarso.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma perchè i nostri non si sparano?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Finita. Purtroppo Ibra non basta ed in panchina c'abbiamo un certo Pioli...


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Romagnoli a farfalle come sempre....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco, l'abitro inventa un fallo di Kessié. L'Inter riceve la palla e segna.

Ma quanto mi fa schifo questo maledetto calcio in Serie A.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vabè dai siamo la squadra piu' patentata al mondo per subire rimonte incredibili, sono nel nostro dna, figuriamoci son ste pippe.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mai una gioia


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Romagnoli il solito water in marcatura


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hanno più culo che anima, eppure, eppure....
> 
> meglio lo scudetto all'inter che alla juve"cit



Se vuoi te lo riscrivo altre 100 volte.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sto medetto di Conte è pazzesco, comunque. Le sue squadre non muoiono mai.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2020)

completamente immeritato. loro zero gioco, hanno semplicemnete giocatori migliori e un gran buco


----------



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non li facciamo due cambi eh, mi raccomando


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Apposto.


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Va esattamente come prevedevo che andasse alla vigilia, mi dispiace solo per i due punti persi col Verona che con Ibra in campo erano nostri. Contento per l'Inter che aggancia la Rube


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Romagnoli fa schifo veramente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Romagnoli... che difensore scarso.



Kjaer a differenza sembra Beckenbauer.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Preferivo perdere nettamente 3 a 0 che così


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dai che con Laxalt e Saelemaekers la svoltiamo...maledetti tutti


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Stagione finita.



è finita ancora a luglio allora, quando hanno preso quel filosofo incapace.


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non li facciamo due cambi eh, mi raccomando



Esattamente chi faresti entrare tu? Laxalt? Salamalik? O magari il funambolo brasiliano?


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se vuoi te lo riscrivo altre 100 volte.



Sisi, infatti meglio così, speriamo ce ne facciano un altro per stare sicuri che non restino a -3 da loro.
Contenti voi...


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque il gol nasce da un fallo inventato di Kessiè


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Romagnoli fa schifo veramente



Che schifezza di difensore, che schifezza di calciatore in generale, non è migliorato in niente in tutti questi anni


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Inter più forte, spiace dirlo.


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Qualcuno si è accorto che Romagnoli è una mezza sega finalmente? O se ne è accorto solo Mancini che in nazionale gli preferisce Acerbi da sempre?


----------



## Devil man (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma Donnarumma oggi lo fa qualche salvataggio o solo lo spettatore??


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Qualcuno si è accorto che Romagnoli è una mezza sega finalmente? O se ne è accorto solo Mancini che in nazionale gli preferisce Acerbi da sempre?



Il nuovo Nesta"cit


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dai su buttate dentro Niang e vediamo se ci stupisce


----------



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Esattamente chi faresti entrare tu? Laxalt? Salamalik? O magari il funambolo brasiliano?



Leao, Bonaventura, qualcosa devi cambiare.

È entrato anche eriksen


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è finita ancora a luglio allora, quando hanno preso quel filosofo incapace.



Sicuramente, ma qui è finita anche quella minima speranza che si poteva avere di un girone di ritorno buono. Come diceva qualcuno molto meglio perdere 3-0 che così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Siamo spariti dal campo. Mezza squadra sembra di correre con pesi di 20 kg su ogni piede


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Oltre Ibra, il nulla.


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ennesima umiliazione, ormai Milan-Inter è come Torino-Juve, non c'è storia


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sisi, infatti meglio così, speriamo ce ne facciano un altro per stare sicuri che non restino a -3 da loro.
> Contenti voi...



Forza Inter grandissimi nerazzurri, mi state facendo godere, così i gobbi non vinceranno lo scudetto, ooooh come godo come godo ho le mutande croccantissime.
Sono Contento, aver preso 3 gol in 10 minuti mi fa una pippa, sono un grande tifoso del Milan io,ma veder perdere la Juventus è talmente divertente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Purtroppo ci sono anche gli avversari.
Brozovic e DeVrij hanno trovato due gol da Cinema, Vecino una azione millimetrica con la palla che passa non si sa come, tra le cosce di Kjaer.

Non é facile assorbire tutto questo dopo aver giocato una grande partita.

Non vedo come possiamo trovare la forza di reagire....


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oltre Ibra, il nulla.



Mi chiedo dove abbia trovato il coraggio di giocare con queste pippe..


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma Donnarumma oggi lo fa qualche salvataggio o solo lo spettatore??



Ma cosa deve fare che gli han tirato sempre all'angolino in pratica, Superman???


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma basta porca ***** stasera il milan ha fatto una gran partita.
> 
> sempre a criticare a vanvera



Un primo tempo semmai, questa mezz'ora stiamo facendo pietà.


----------



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2020)

77esimo, perdiamo, nessun cambio.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ci sono anche gli avversari.
> Brozovic e DeVrij hanno trovato due gol da Cinema, Vecino una azione millimetrica con la palla che passa non si sa come, tra le cosce di Kjaer.
> 
> Non é facile assorbire tutto questo dopo aver giocato una grande partita.
> ...



E una pletora di tiri nostri quasi a botta sicura o comunque molto pericolosi, tutti ribattuti.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Entra Niang


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

L'Inter è semplicemente più forte, ha un allenatore che fa mezza squadra da solo, ha una panchina che a confronto la nostra è la Pergolettese. Cosa pretendevamo non lo so..


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ci sono anche gli avversari.
> Brozovic e DeVrij hanno trovato due gol da Cinema, Vecino una azione millimetrica con la palla che passa non si sa come, tra le cosce di Kjaer.
> 
> Non é facile assorbire tutto questo dopo aver giocato una grande partita.
> ...



Niente, il problema è che gente come Kessie,Chalanoglu,Romagnoli,Conti,Castillejo non hanno tenuta mentale. Gli unici ad avercela sono Ibra e Theo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

Capitan Romagnoli ha il carisma di una mozzarella.


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mi pento solo di non aver buttato 5 euro sulla vittoria dell'Inter a fine primo tempo, ci avevo pensato seriamente


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Siamo KO, incredibile. Ora ci pensa Pioli con i suoi cambi


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Conti è intelligente come un narvalo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Osceno Conti. Questo ragazzo ogni volta che sbaglia su un gol, va in depressione spaventosa.


Ma Kessié non lo vogliamo togliere? Sembra morto.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dai tiriamo fuori Casti, Calha e Rebic


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Primo cambio al 79. Pioli solo la Fiorentina può allenare.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ne prendiamo un altro sicuro.
Siamo completamente scomparsi.
Come ha detto un altro utente come l'anno scorso alla prima a Napoli, dove facemmo un primo tempo d'annata per poi scomparire nel secondo.
Ci mancano tanti Ibra, lui da solo fa tantissimo ma il livello deve salire ancora e molto se si vuole arrivare a giocare a certi livelli, la rosa dovra' essere pungolata mica dai Duarte, ma dai Kumbullah (che ancora non è dell'inter o del napoli).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che palle.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Punizioni da centrocampo ahhaha


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Cosa ha fatto Eriksen diomio


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Mi pento solo di non aver buttato 5 euro sulla vittoria dell'Inter a fine primo tempo, ci avevo pensato seriamente



A che livello di tifo siamo arrivati...


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A che livello di tifo siamo arrivati...



Ho pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Niente, il problema è che gente come Kessie,Chalanoglu,Romagnoli,Conti,Castillejo non hanno tenuta mentale. Gli unici ad avercela sono Ibra e Theo.



ibra peggiore del milan nel 2o tempo non scherziamo


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

E' entrato anche Saudagi al posto del paracarro diversamente bianco.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Questa partita + una sconfitta con la Juventus in settimana possono dare un colpo micidiale a una squadra fragile come la nostra.


----------



## kipstar (9 Febbraio 2020)

la realtà è che questa squadra si sfalda ad ogni gol subito sempre di più.....


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A che livello di tifo siamo arrivati...



Tifo? Vuoi che ti elenchi tutti i derby che vincevamo al primo tempo e che abbiamo puntualmente perso 2-1, 3-1, 3-2?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

La partita potrebbe anche continuare per altre 3 ore. Noi non andremo nemmeno vicino ad un tiro verso la porta del Inter


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Malaventura, ora prendiamo il 4 per colpa sua.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> la realtà è che questa squadra si sfalda ad ogni gol subito sempre di più.....



Mentalmente molto molto fragile, ancora.
Pero' i segnali sono evidenti, si deve crescere su quello che c'è e aggiungere roba grossa per l'anno prossimo.
Quest'anno si lotta per la eleague, è la nostra dimensione attuale, ora entra Bonaventura ma dove vuoi andare, mi ricordano i tempi in cui per cambiare le cose al Napoli mettevano dentro BUSO.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

3 cambi completamente osceni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma ci fatte caso che Romangoli spazza via caso ogni pallone che capita dalle sue parti?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Febbraio 2020)

La nostra vita è davvero una punizione


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

paquetà riesce a essere più lento di gente che ha 80 minuti nelle gambe.


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che schifo di allenatore Conte però eh, e che schifo di dirigente Marotta mamma mia


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che imbarazzo Niang


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Che schifo di allenatore Conte però eh, e che schifo di dirigente Marotta mamma mia



"piuttosto che due gobbi così meglio 4 anni di c2" cit di qualsiasi pseudotifoso.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Se ci fosse un Dio dovremmo minimo pareggiarla


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 3 cambi completamente osceni



Ma chi deve fare entrare? Non abbiamo nessuno, siamo contati e perfino quelli che sono in campo sono delle pippe... chi deve mettere?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Conti nel secondo tempo sembra un zombie di The Walking Dead. Scomparso.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Febbraio 2020)

Bravo loro e asini noi. Al loro pareggio ho spento tutto


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Paquetà un brasiliano tarocco. Avrà parenti cinesi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Paqueta con le sue mozzarelle


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo fatto un'azione.
Allucinante.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Romagnoli si fa saltare perfino da Barella...


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mammamia Romagnoli che cesso allucinante.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sul 0-2 a fine primo tempo ero sicuro l'avessimo persa.
Non vinceremo un derby per i prossimi 10 anni, siamo una squadra finita.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Palo di Ibra

Questa squadra è maledetta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Te pareva.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

eh ciao, pure il palo.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Abbiamo una rogna assurda


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Al palo di Ibra il mio fegato è defiinitivamente imploso.
Oggi è come Istanbul.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma Niang che cerca di abbassare i pantaloncini a Barella? Ma che schifo di giocatori abbiamo?


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Palo di Ibra....


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma chi deve fare entrare? Non abbiamo nessuno, siamo contati e perfino quelli che sono in campo sono delle pippe... chi deve mettere?



può anche farne 1 o 2 invece di farne 3 senza senso...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mammamia Romagnoli che cesso allucinante.



Ha zero personalita. Si sta nascondendo. E questo sarebbe il nostro capitano?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ormai Milan-Inter è un meme per noi.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma la sfiga ci vede sempre con noi eh?


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Stupido Niang!


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

ma che giochetti fa sto idiota ? che imbarazzo.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

2 pali, incredibile


----------



## kYMERA (9 Febbraio 2020)

Quindi 2 pali ovviamente noi... come al solito la fortuna ci vede benissimo quando si tratta di noi.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Kjaer in bambola.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi ma Bonaventura ha la stessa mobilita' di un anziano dai SANTAMADONNA


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

4-2

finita


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Buahahhahahahhahah 4 gol in un tempo.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Bonaventura palesemente un ex. Da quando é entrato ha sbagliato TUTTO.

Anche Conti che perde 3 tempi di gioco su ogni palla non scherza


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Qualcuno avrà la dignità di dimettersi?


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Oggi mi sono ucciso il fegato, saranno contenti quelli che tifano contro la Juve, siete contenti? Siete felici, tifosi del menga vi meritate 18 scudetti dell'Inter di fila e 4 triplete.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Umiliati. Questo gol é un umiliazione.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Febbraio 2020)

Morissero tutti


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma chi lo ha preso sto Kjaer. Chi????? E' sempre stato uno scandalo in serie A.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Febbraio 2020)

Uccidete quella banda di imbecilli che è riuscita a prendere un gol del genere.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Kjaer morto...mangiato da Lukaku...vabbeh...


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

il paracarro


----------



## kYMERA (9 Febbraio 2020)

Preferivo far vincere lo scudetto alla Juventus che regalarlo alle *****.


----------



## Heaven (9 Febbraio 2020)

Rip


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dopo il 5 a 0 dall'Atalanta altra umiliazione. Devono nascondersi tutti.


----------



## kipstar (9 Febbraio 2020)

se c'era un dubbio sul riscatto del danese ...ce lo siamo levati del tutto....


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

facciamo cantare pure i cinesi


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Purtroppo Conte è un allenatore semplicemente pazzesco.

Contro uno così non sei sicuro di vincere manco sul 5-0


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Febbraio 2020)

La tipa stasera mi ha chiesto se andavamo al Sushi... Ho pensato "c'è il derby".... Ma subito dopo mi son detto "Chissene. Inutile farsi ridere il fegato per sta banda di pagliacci". Ho sempre seguito il Milan, ma a tutto c'è un limite. Il risultato ho continuato a seguirlo, son troppo Milanista per non farlo, ma son rammaricato ad aver scoperto d'aver avuto ragione per l'ennesima volta. Che delusione.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ci cantano "non vincete mai".
Che goduriaaaa


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ci hanno massacrato nel secondo tempo. Umiliati


----------



## Mika (9 Febbraio 2020)

Almeno per 45 minuti ci ho creduto... magra consolazione. Chissà quando torneremo a vincere un derby.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

L'inter nel primo tempo era irriconoscibile, sembrava allenata da Giampaolo. Poi nel secondo tempo Conte li ha sistemati per bene. Questo è...


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Conte è un allenatore semplicemente pazzesco.
> 
> Contro uno così non sei sicuro di vincere manco sul 5-0



Maldini ha preso prima Giampaolo e poi è riuscito a fare peggio sostituendolo con Pioli. Si devono dimettere in blocco sti incompetenti.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che schifo perdere così... Sto secondo tempo fa il paio con la partita con l'atalanta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ci siamo liquefatti, vaporizzati totalmente dopo un gol preso. Imbarazzante


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Almeno per 45 minuti ci ho creduto... magra consolazione. Chissà quando torneremo a vincere un derby.



Quando avremo una squadra di calciatori e un allenatore con una dirigenza normale.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Troppa euforia dopo il primo tempo. Pensiamo a qualificarci, forse, per l’ EL.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

4 tiri 4 gol il milan ha giocato meglio nei 90 minuti.

poi loro hanno lukaku e noi 2 centrali lenti.ibra ha finito la benzina. ci sta.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

indegni, ma non è una novità


----------



## capitano4 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma ci meritiamo davvero tutto questo?


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Spenta.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Se oggi analizziamo le singole situazioni abbiamo avuto una sfortuna immane, ma veramente immane, dai 5 o 6 tiri dal limite tutti ribattuti al loro eurogol di Brozovic al gol di Vecino che passa tra le gambe di Kjaer, ai 2 pali di cui uno al 90esimo.
Non ci ha detto bene per niente.
Un tempo a testa, dove pero' loro han fatto vedere di avere un attacco decisamente piu' forte del nostro anche senza Lautaro e con un Sanchez che guadagna i fantamilioni da anni senza praticamente giocare piu' a calcio.
Perchè il signor Lukaku è un attaccante mondiale, di un livello bestiale, e loro a centrocampo non hanno asini come Kessie (giocatore completamente inutile che voglio vedere spedito sulla luna per sempre).
Vecino poi è una tipologia di mezz'ala che a noi farebbe comodissimo mentre da loro fa panchina quasi sempre, forte di testa cattivo veloce bravo ad accompagnare, mettetelo al posto di Kessie e vediamo.
Poi Romagnoli è un giocatorino, DeVrj Skrjniar se lo divorano sotto tutti gli aspetti.
Calanoglu mentalmente non sara' mai un giocatore da Milan perchè scompare troppo, come tanti altri, scomparsi completamente.
Giovedi' in che condizioni giocheremo contro la Juve?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Io lo dico sempre. Prima o poi dobbiamo decidere di rilanciarci sul serio, sennò siamo punto a capo. Ibra è un espediente che può durare fino ad un certo punto, ma non si può continuare così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'inter nel primo tempo era irriconoscibile, sembrava allenata da Giampaolo. Poi nel secondo tempo Conte li ha sistemati per bene. Questo è...



Hanno trovato due gol casuali con una fortuna spaventosa nel giro di 5 minuti su un rimpallo con tiro della domenica e la solita dormita di Conti. Qui Conte c'entra ben poco.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Febbraio 2020)

Quanta sfortuna... Dopo un primo tempo come non si vedeva da anni come si può tornare in campo così disagiati?? C'han fatto due pere in 3 minuti. Peccato, la ferita narcisistica deve farci uscire gli attributi


----------



## R41D3N (9 Febbraio 2020)

Faccio veramente fatica a commentare questo risultato... è surreale!


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Troppa differenza tra le due squadre. Non abbiamo gli attributi


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mi raccomando continuate a criticarmi su Romagnoli

come facevate per Suso, poi per Paquetà................

Donnarumma 5 vergognoso
Conti 5 ex giocatore
Romagnoli 4 uno schifo, sciagura totale
Kjaer 4 mamma mia...
Theo 6
Bennacer 7 migliore in campo
Kessiè 4,5
Calhanoglu 4
Castillejo 5
Rebic 6,5
Ibrahimovic 7

Leao 6
Paquetà 4 ma ancora lo si convoca a questo qui?
Bonaventura sv

Pioli 0


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Abbiamo preso i due gol del pareggio praticamente ai primi due tiri in porta dell'inter, poi ci hanno semplicemente devastato


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

Si dice che la fortuna aiuti i forti...loro sono forti...ma stasera anche molto molto fortunati...
Chi riesce a dare un'altra lettura alla gara è appannato dall'amarezza.
Tolto il gol prodezza di De Vrij...i primi due gol loro sono la sintesi di quanto il culo aiuti...il rimpallone che fa scendere il pallone giusto giusto sul piede di Brozovic, che sul tiro più difficile della serata azzecca la parabola giusta...
E poi il taglio della madonna del cileno con palla indietro a Vecino che calcia a occhi chiusi e la palla supera Romagnoli e passa in mezzo alle gambe di Kjaer


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

quale sfortuna? Nel secondo tempo, hanno avuto 6 palle gol. Ci hanno massacrati


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che palle perdere cosi


----------



## Kaw (9 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo tempo nulli, non che l'Inter abbia fatto chissà cosa, ma per loro basta poco, visto che hanno 11 giocatori, e una cospicua panchina.
Noi abbiamo 4-5 giocatori degni forse, per il resto è il vuoto, basta vedere i cambi nostri con quelli loro.
Al mercato di gennaio hanno pensato più a vendere e sistemare i conti che mettere su una buona squadra, c'è consapevolezza che la stagione non ha più nulla da dire.
C'è da ricostruire tutto dalle fondamenta, quindi è una cosa difficile e molto lunga da fare.
Saranno altri lustri di inferno mi sa...


----------



## Gekyn (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sarà, ma io non sono ancora convinto che sia valido il gol di vecino...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Era meglio perdere 5-0 comunque, questa sconfitta moralmente è devastante. Ogni certezza svanisce

Non serve a niente dominare un tempo se dopo un gol preso si esce dal campo


----------



## 1972 (9 Febbraio 2020)

sono mesi che scrivo che tifiamo una squadra farcita de pippe senza appello. toglietevi dalla testa-per coloro che ancora credono a babbo natale, della possibilita' di centrare il 4 posto. fate tenerezza......


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Hanno trovato due gol casuali con una fortuna spaventosa nel giro di 5 minuti su un rimpallo con tiro della domenica e la solita dormita di Conti. Qui Conte c'entra ben poco.


Sul piano del gioco ci hanno travolto e correvano di più. Noi avevamo paura. Ha prevalso il carattere.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

La sintesi della partita è che da loro entra Eriksen, da noi Pasquetta.

Hanno la rosa 10 volte più forte. Fanno schifo per un tempo, possono benissimo farne 3/4 nel secondo perchè HANNO I GIOCATORI PER POTERLO FARE. Il Milan oggi è Ibra e basta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Febbraio 2020)

Uccidetemi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tra l'altro il gol del 4-2 imbarazzante, cosa diamine aspettavano a fare un fallo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non usciremo mai da questo tunnel. Sconfitta pesantissima per come è arrivata...sono distrutto affranto. Essere milanista è diventato un lavoro stressante a tempo pieno


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco ci hanno travolto e correvano di più. Noi avevamo paura. Ha prevalso il carattere.



Sul piano del gioco gli abbiamo dato una bella lezione. Sfido chiunque a riuscire a trovare ancora le energie dopo essere passati dal 2-0 al 2-3 in quel modo. Eppure il palone di Ibra....


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dopo aver perso così, per quest’anno meglio chiudere col Milan. Come tutti avrei preferito perdere con 2-0 secco, ma così brucia. Qui non è comunque questione solo di essere più scarsi, ma di non avere carattere. Siamo una squadra di senza balla. Umiliazione evitabile.


----------



## DMC (9 Febbraio 2020)

Squadra non all'altezza, semplicemente.

Dobbiamo trovare i nostri Conte e Marotta o addio sogni di gloria


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Febbraio 2020)

Oggi è una giornata triste ... sembra Istanbul


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> *Sul piano del gioco gli abbiamo dato una bella lezione*. Sfido chiunque a riuscire a trovare ancora le energie dopo essere passati dal 2-0 al 2-3 in quel modo. Eppure il palone di Ibra....


Nel primo tempo sì, ma nel secondo tempo loro sembravano proprio un'altra squadra.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Viene voglia di non seguire più il calcio...


----------



## Devil man (9 Febbraio 2020)

oggi ho pianto... partita buttata nel cesso..


----------



## Kaw (9 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro il gol del 4-2 imbarazzante, cosa diamine aspettavano a fare un fallo?



Beh, non volevano perdere tempo, tanto 3-2 o 4-2 cosa cambia, se però il cross non va a buon fine abbiano un ultimo possesso, ci sta.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Se ci sono più di venti punti di differenza in classifica ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## Anguus (9 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque sia tolte le prime tre quattro possiamo giocarcela con tutte le altre, il piazzamento in Europa League arriva facile, con le prime 4 saranno umiliazioni continue, ma si sapeva già a Luglio questo. Non capisco sinceramente chi si aspettava una roba diversa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco ci hanno travolto e correvano di più. Noi avevamo paura. Ha prevalso il carattere.



Abbastanza prevedibile quando entri in campo sul 2-0 e dopo 8 minuti ti ritrovi sul 2-2.
La fortuna del Inter ci ha totalmente spezzato le gambe...mentre per loro era doping in pieno stile Agricola.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Siamo una mezza squadra.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Conti nel secondo tempo sembra un zombie di The Walking Dead. Scomparso.



conti ha fatto una buonissima partita


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo sì, ma nel secondo tempo loro sembravano proprio un'altra squadra.



Io sono convinto che se non trovano il gol di Brozovic subito, non sarebbero venuti così fuori. Contrariamente rispetto quanto ho letto da molti non è che siamo entrati molli nel secondo tempo, loro hanno trovato il gol al primo tiro.
Se Brozovic avesse preso palo come Calha avremmo probabilmente visto altra partita

Poi è vero tutto: la loro rosa è decisamente superiore sia a livello di qualità che di profondità. Ma io stasera tutta questa differenza non l'ho vista


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ennesima mazzata in un periodo che non c’è le risparmia.

Primo tempo fatto a mille, in cui abbiamo speso tanto e che ci ha premiato con un giusto 2-0.

Nel secondo tempo saremmo dovuti riuscire ad amministrare la partita controllando il ritorno dell’Inter, ma loro hanno trovato un paio di jolly e a quel punto eravamo pari con una che aveva speso tantissimo e una che aveva speso poco o nulla.

Ci abbiamo anche provato, ma l’ennesimo jolly di DeVrij ha segnato il risultato.

Poco da rimproverare ai nostri. 

Loro sono al momento piú forti se pescano anche 2-3 jolly la montagna da scalare diventa improba.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2020)

purtroppo ci mancano i ******s. Poco da fare, siamo questi, giovani e con poca esperienza. Loro alla fine hanno vinto meritatamente anche se va detto che un briciolino di fortuna l'hanno avuta


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che se non trovano il gol di Brozovic subito, non sarebbero venuti così fuori. Contrariamente rispetto quanto ho letto da molti non è che siamo entrati molli nel secondo tempo, loro hanno trovato il gol al primo tiro.
> Se Brozovic avesse preso palo come Calha avremmo probabilmente visto altra partita


Il calcio non si fa con i se e con i ma, ma è deciso da questi episodi. E comunque hanno vinto 4-2 ed hanno segnato 4 gol in un tempo. Penso sia veramente imbarazzante trovare delle scusanti, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ennesima mazzata in un periodo che non c’è le risparmia.
> 
> Primo tempo fatto a mille, in cui abbiamo speso tanto e che ci ha premiato con un giusto 2-0.
> 
> ...



Concordo in toto...in più non abbiamo assolutamente cambi valido


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> conti ha fatto una buonissima partita



si, a parte l'errore sul gol non ha fatto male


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2020)

La partita è girata quando sul 2-0 Vecino ha fatto male a Theo. Si è capito che erano entrati in campo determinati, pronti anche a far male. Da lì in poi nostri han perso quasi tutti i contrasti, fragili e doloranti. 
Calhanoglu è stato il primo a scomparire, andava cambiato subito. Kessie andava cambiato appena preso il giallo. Doveva mettere Paquetà per uno di quelli. E tenere dentro Castillejo che è in forma e corre 90 minuti. 
Invece zero cambi fino al 70°: Pioli non ha fatto nulla per cambiare l'andamento.
Bonaventura impresentabile, poteva mettere il giovane belga per Conti piuttosto.


----------



## Konrad (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il calcio non si fa con i se e con i ma, ma è deciso da questi episodi. E comunque hanno vinto 4-2 ed hanno segnato 4 gol in un tempo. Penso sia veramente imbarazzante trovare delle scusanti, con tutto il rispetto.



Trovo davvero ingiusto sparare in questo modo sul miglior Milan visto negli ultimi anni. Altrimenti basta che dipingi le strisce rosse di un altro colore a caso e ti diverti di più


----------



## Aron (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il solo Ibra non può trasformare una squadra di pulcini in leoni. 
Ma si sapeva che senza uno o due giocatori di grande esperienza da affiancare ad Ibra ci saremmo ritrovati punto e a capo. 
Stesso errore fatto con Bonucci e Higuain.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Con un po' più di fortuna oggi si vinceva, però non è accettabile sciogliersi alla prima difficoltà. Ecco cosa vuol dire non avere campioni, ecco cosa vuol dire non avere esperienza, ecco cosa vuol dire non avere un allenatore top.
Poche scusanti, siamo una squadra mediocre.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Siamo dietro a Verona e Bologna per lo stesso motivo per il quale non abbiamo giocato il secondo tempo del derby. Siamo pure sfigati ma abbiamo in rosa troppa gente inadeguata e senza attributi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il primo a doversene andare è Gazidis e poi quei pagliacci di Elliott dopo stasera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Beh, non volevano perdere tempo, tanto 3-2 o 4-2 cosa cambia, se però il cross non va a buon fine abbiano un ultimo possesso, ci sta.



Quando l'azione va a perdersi in zona bandierina il fallo va fatto prima, si perde quel minuto per battere la punizione ma poi lo recupera, parere mio. Cambia poco poi, tanto non la pareggiamo neanche a pagare


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Siamo decimi. Come ampiamente predetto ad oggi. Aspetto ancora quelli che mi davano del pessimista che non credevo nel quarto posto.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Trovo davvero ingiusto sparare in questo modo sul *miglior Milan visto negli ultimi anni*. Altrimenti basta che dipingi le strisce rosse di un altro colore a caso e ti diverti di più


Miglior Milan? Vabbè, sono pareri.

Siamo una squadra imbarazzante trascinata da un 38enne che sa ancora giocare a calcio e che potrebbe non rinnovare per l'anno prossimo. Se vedi il futuro roseo beato te.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Trovo davvero ingiusto sparare in questo modo sul miglior Milan visto negli ultimi anni. Altrimenti basta che dipingi le strisce rosse di un altro colore a caso e ti diverti di più



Quale miglior Milan? Le partite durano 90 minuti, non 45. Noi ne abbiamo giocati solo la metà. Non ci sono scusanti, questa è una figuraccia


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il problema è che una partita del genere non la perdi perché più scarsi, ma per la solita fragilità mentale. Altre squadre, con meno mezzi, vedi che non mollano mai. Noi sempre e comunque.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il primo a doversene andare è Gazidis e poi quei pagliacci di Elliott dopo stasera.



Speriamo se ne vadano alla svelta. Ma soprattutto chi sta sopra di loro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ennesima mazzata in un periodo che non c’è le risparmia.
> 
> Primo tempo fatto a mille, in cui abbiamo speso tanto e che ci ha premiato con un giusto 2-0.
> 
> ...



È così. La sensazione è che noi abbiamo dovuto attaccare come forsennati per segnare due gol, mentre per l'Inter farne 4 da situazione di svantaggio è stata normale amministrazione. Dopo l'1-2 hanno camminato sul velluto


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che una partita del genere non la perdi perché più scarsi, ma per la solita fragilità mentale. Altre squadre, con meno mezzi, vedi che non mollano mai. Noi sempre e comunque.



Esatto, è inammissibile mollare in questo modo


----------



## PoloNegativo (9 Febbraio 2020)

Abbiamo giocato meglio noi. Risultato ingiusto, soprattutto considerando il loro secondo gol che, in tutta obiettività, mi sembra in leggero fuorigioco e non capisco perché nessuno ne parli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Abbiamo dato tutto e non è bastato, nonostante un primo tempo al limite della perfezione.. Purtroppo questi siamo, mediocri e c'è un abisso tecnico e di personalità.. Spiace poi essere sempre puniti nei derby da gente pietosa come il vecino di turno o candreva.. Si va avanti, speriamo che a forza di spalare ****4 si riesca a ritrovare una squadra decente.. Spero si sia visto cosa serve a questa squadra, 2-3 innesti alla ibra che ridiamo forza al gruppo.. Lo svedese da solo non può curare ogni male


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Febbraio 2020)

L'Inter non avrà giocato nel primo tempo e ok... Ma pure fino al 2 a 2 queste melme non avevano fatto niente di clamoroso. C'è la siamo fatta addosso al primo pressing serio e abbiamo staccato completamente la testa. Limiti caratteriali peggiori persino di quelli tecnici


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Febbraio 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma io non sono ancora convinto che sia valido il gol di vecino...



Ladri fino al midollo


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il secondo tempo era come vedere Mister Satan dare a pugni Majin Buu..


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> L'Inter non avrà giocato nel primo tempo e ok... Ma pure fino al 2 a 2 queste melme non avevano fatto niente di clamoroso. C'è la siamo fatta addosso al primo pressing serio e abbiamo staccato completamente la testa. Limiti caratteriali peggiori persino di quelli tecnici



Si. Il problema è proprio questo.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Comunque sia tolte le prime tre quattro possiamo giocarcela con tutte le altre, il piazzamento in Europa League arriva facile, con le prime 4 saranno umiliazioni continue, ma si sapeva già a Luglio questo. Non capisco sinceramente chi si aspettava una roba diversa.



Io toglierei la parola facile da questo ragionamento, il Verona attuale ci umilia (come si è visto infatti 11vs 11 domenica)


----------



## 1972 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dato tutto e non è bastato, nonostante un primo tempo al limite della perfezione.. Purtroppo questi siamo, mediocri e c'è un abisso tecnico e di personalità.. Spiace poi essere sempre puniti nei derby da gente pietosa come il vecino di turno o candreva.. Si va avanti, speriamo che a forza di spalare ****4 si riesca a ritrovare una squadra decente.. Spero si sia visto cosa serve a questa squadra, 2-3 innesti alla ibra che ridiamo forza al gruppo.. Lo svedese da solo non può curare ogni male



2-3 innesti? ne servono almeno 10 !


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Un buon Milan per 45 minuti.Poi,nel secondo tempo,una squadra mentalmente forte l'avrebbe gestita senza sciogliersi come neve al sole,ma chiaramente questo Milan non lo è da tempo. La sfortuna ha fatto il resto. Torno a non guardare le partite,mi sono ricordata perché avevo smesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Esatto, è inammissibile mollare in questo modo



ma mollare cosa che al 90o abbiam sfiorato il 3-3 dai su


----------



## joker07 (9 Febbraio 2020)

L'Inter come collettivo è sicuramente superiore a noi, loro hanno diversi ottimi giocatori rispetto ai nostri, ma nel primo tempo con buona tattica e grinta abbiamo giocato bene ed eravamo meritamente in vantaggio. Nel secondo non so se per stanchezza o cosa siamo entrati con la testa sbagliata, squadra lunga, poco filtro a centrocampo, i 2 gol dell'Inter ci hanno poi tagliato le gambe, rebic e casti sono usciti dal campo, qua colpa di pioli che non ha fatto nulla per rimediare, visto che la partita era cambiata.
A mio parere serviva aumentare la pressione sui difensori dell'Inter con l'inserimento di leao giá al 55/60 minuto e passare al 3-4-3 o 352 mettendo dietro Kessie kjaer e Roma, centrocampo conti paqueta benna calha Hernández, attacco ibra leao nel caso di 3-5-2 oppure provare il 343 con rebic in attacco con ibra e leao con paqueta ancora in panca.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ladri fino al midollo



Ti prego, non facciamo come fece il geometra (dem****a direi) che protesto' per quel fuorigioco senza calcolare che esiste una roba che un geometra dovrebbe sapere che si chiama prospettiva.
Anche a me sorgono dubbi perchè pare proprio in fuorigioco la testa, ma su Sky non han fatto vedere le linee tracciate dagli assistenti VAR? era regolare, di pochissimo ma regolare.


----------



## unbreakable (9 Febbraio 2020)

Purtroppo l'inter ha giocatori di caratura europea e affermati e formati..gente con esperienza e presenze in nazionale edi hanno un obiettivo chiamato scudetto..noi che obiettivo abbiamo? Le partite durano 90 minuti..forse pensavamo che il più fosse fatto ma alla lunga le squadre di carattere se vogliono ti ribaltano..certo la nostra fase difensiva è ridicola..4 gol in un tempo da questi..ma dai..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che una partita del genere non la perdi perché più scarsi, ma per la solita fragilità mentale. Altre squadre, con meno mezzi, vedi che non mollano mai. Noi sempre e comunque.



Giocare in squadrette che non mollano mai è diverso che giocare nel Milan o squadre di simile blasone. 
Ci vogliono uomini con le palle oltre alla qualità tecnica, basti vedere l'Atalanta in cui ogni giocatore a caso diventa un fenomeno, ma poi lontano da Gasperini diventano delle pippe.
Il Milan è composto da calciatori mediocri ma in primis da uomini senza palle, magari messi in un'Atalanta o Lazio fanno anche buoni campionati, ma nel Milan non reggono la pressione e se la fanno sotto come è successo nel secondo tempo di sta partita.


----------



## sabato (9 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ladri fino al midollo



Ringrazia Conti, che non sa stare su una linea di difesa. Non è stato sfortunato, capita spesso tenga in gioco avversari. E' scarso.


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sconfitta scontata, resa crudele solo dall'andamento del punteggio. 

Non bisognerebbe mai mollare, non si è mollato in B né con Blissett e Damiani in attacco, ma risulta realmente complicato supportare questa manica di pippe smidollate, vigliacchi allo stato puro, calciatori per sbaglio che dovrebbero cambiare mestiere. 
Ancora più complicato supportare un club gestito per perdere scientemente, per fare figure di m€rda, per umiliare il tifoso, su ordine del padrone mascherato. 

Verrebbe voglia di lasciar perdere e tornare solo alla morte di quel gran figlio di tr#ia


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> L'Inter come collettivo è sicuramente superiore a noi, loro hanno diversi ottimi giocatori rispetto ai nostri, ma nel primo tempo con buona tattica e grinta abbiamo giocato bene ed eravamo meritamente in vantaggio. Nel secondo non so se per stanchezza o cosa siamo entrati con la testa sbagliata, squadra lunga, poco filtro a centrocampo, i 2 gol dell'Inter ci hanno poi tagliato le gambe, rebic e casti sono usciti dal campo, qua colpa di pioli che non ha fatto nulla per rimediare, visto che la partita era cambiata.
> A mio parere serviva aumentare la pressione sui difensori dell'Inter con l'inserimento di leao giá al 55/60 minuto e passare al 3-4-3 o 352 mettendo dietro Kessie kjaer e Roma, centrocampo conti paqueta benna calha Hernández, attacco ibra leao nel caso di 3-5-2 oppure provare il 343 con rebic in attacco con ibra e leao con paqueta ancora in panca.



Il punto è che noi per fare quei due gol avevamo speso tanto, mentre l'inter in pratica non aveva giocato, tutta dietro tutta rintanata, non è difficile che fosse pure una tattica questa.
Nel secondo noi eravamo in debito ,loro invece eran leoni.
La differenza è che noi avremmo dovuto fargliene 4 nel primo tempo, per come abbiamo giocato, a quel punto la partita era finita sul serio, al giorno d'oggi un 2 a 0 se non sei uno squadrone topmondo è un risultato ribaltabilissimo.
MEttici anche la fame e la voglia di scudetto, mettici soprattutto Conte che gliele avra' cantate per bene.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

sabato ha scritto:


>



Non è il fermo immagine giusto.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma mollare cosa che al 90o abbiam sfiorato il 3-3 dai su



Abbiamo mollato di testa, abbiamo perso la concentrazione e si è visto eccome nella fase difensiva. I loro difensori il primo tempo e anche dopo hanno fatto dei salvataggi di grinta pura, i nostri sembravano pietrificati. Poi ci sono anche altri fattori, sfortuna, decisioni del var perlomeno dubbie ma fatto sta che dopo il loro primo gol è cambiato tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

sabato ha scritto:


>



Tracciando la linea il gol è buono. Pur essendo completamente dietro come "figura", Conti tiene la gamba indietrissimo e tiene in gioco Vecino (o chi per lui)


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

sabato ha scritto:


>



qui la palla è partita da 1 quarto d'ora.

non facciamo i bambini han fatto vedere che era regolare dai


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo mollato di testa, abbiamo perso la concentrazione e si è visto eccome nella fase difensiva. I loro difensori il primo tempo e anche dopo hanno fatto dei salvataggi di grinta pura, i nostri sembravano pietrificati. Poi ci sono anche altri fattori, sfortuna, decisioni del var perlomeno dubbie ma fatto sta che dopo il loro primo gol è cambiato tutto.



Verissimo sul fatto degli interventi difensivi, loro van sempre in scivolata sono grintosi ma soprattutto hanno sempre una certa densità che permette facilità di ribattuta, noi siamo sempre troppo sfilacciati con Kessie lentissimo a recuperare la posizione, con Calhanoglu che anche lui è troppo lento per tornare a dare una mano al centro, ed in panchina hai altri lentoni come Paqueta' e Bonaventura.
Quanto dovremo cambiare a centrocampo, tantissimo, l'anno prossimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo mollato di testa, abbiamo perso la concentrazione e si è visto eccome nella fase difensiva. I loro difensori il primo tempo e anche dopo hanno fatto dei salvataggi di grinta pura, i nostri sembravano pietrificati. Poi ci sono anche altri fattori, sfortuna, decisioni del var perlomeno dubbie ma fatto sta che dopo il loro primo gol è cambiato tutto.



semplicemente sono più forti i loro dei nostri..

il problema del 2o tempo è ibra che non ne aveva più. non tenevamo più il pallone. lui è troppo importante contro una squadra come l'inter poi...


----------



## sabato (9 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ci hanno dato 6 palloni tra andata e ritorno. Troppa differenza, non credo che noi torneremo a questo livello


----------



## Schism75 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo tempo allucinante è vergognoso. C’è da dire che la fortuna a noi non ci sorride mai. Altra stagione finita.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> L'Inter non avrà giocato nel primo tempo e ok... Ma pure fino al 2 a 2 queste melme non avevano fatto niente di clamoroso. C'è la siamo fatta addosso al primo pressing serio e abbiamo staccato completamente la testa. *Limiti caratteriali peggiori persino di quelli tecnici*



.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *semplicemente sono più forti i loro dei nostri*..
> 
> il problema del 2o tempo è ibra che non ne aveva più. non tenevamo più il pallone. lui è troppo importante contro una squadra come l'inter poi...



Non c'è dubbio, ma se poi gli diamo anche una bella mano.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tranquilli che ora Cazzosa ci porterà qualche altro quindicenne dalla Serie B francese per il prossimo anno.


----------



## joker07 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il punto è che noi per fare quei due gol avevamo speso tanto, mentre l'inter in pratica non aveva giocato, tutta dietro tutta rintanata, non è difficile che fosse pure una tattica questa.
> Nel secondo noi eravamo in debito ,loro invece eran leoni.
> La differenza è che noi avremmo dovuto fargliene 4 nel primo tempo, per come abbiamo giocato, a quel punto la partita era finita sul serio, al giorno d'oggi un 2 a 0 se non sei uno squadrone topmondo è un risultato ribaltabilissimo.
> MEttici anche la fame e la voglia di scudetto, mettici soprattutto Conte che gliele avra' cantate per bene.



La differenza credo l'abbia fatta l'allenatore credo, cioè l'Inter è più forte, ma nel primo tempo non è esistita, Pioli l'aveva preparata bene la partita, Conte forse meno, ma sa benissimo di avere giocatori migliori e nell'intervallo si sará fatto sentire. Purtroppo Pioli non ha capito che il Milan era stanco ed ha fatto giocare x una buona mezz'ora una squadra lunga e senza filtro a centrocampo secondo me, oltre a non mettere pressione ai difensori interisti che avevano solo ibra da controllare, perché rebic era in debito d'ossigeno. Con un po' di accortezza tatticamente poteva fare di più.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato meglio noi. Risultato ingiusto, soprattutto considerando il loro secondo gol che, in tutta obiettività, mi sembra in leggero fuorigioco e non capisco perché nessuno ne parli.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

sabato ha scritto:


>


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


>





Gol regolarissimo, punto e basta, Inter superiore in tutto punto e basta!!!!!


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> La differenza credo l'abbia fatta l'allenatore credo, cioè l'Inter è più forte, ma nel primo tempo non è esistita, Pioli l'aveva preparata bene la partita, Conte forse meno, ma sa benissimo di avere giocatori migliori e nell'intervallo si sará fatto sentire. Purtroppo Pioli non ha capito che il Milan era stanco ed ha fatto giocare x una buona mezz'ora una squadra lunga e senza filtro a centrocampo secondo me, oltre a non mettere pressione ai difensori interisti che avevano solo ibra da controllare, perché rebic era in debito d'ossigeno. Con un po' di accortezza tatticamente poteva fare di più.



Sicuro ma le partite durano 90 minuti e loro sono lontanissimi da noi anche perchè sanno gestire certe situazioni.
Ricordati che con i se e con i ma non si fa nulla di nulla in nessun settore, ancor di piu' nel calcio.
Il punto è che Kjaer non è Skrjinar e Romagnoli non è Devrj, che Kessie non è Barella o Vecino e che Bennacer non è Brozovic, che Lukaku ha 27 anni e non 38 come Ibra, e via discorrendo.
L'Inter attualmente è semplicemente piu' forte nel globale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Febbraio 2020)

sabato ha scritto:


>



Ancora non ho capito come fa ad essere regolare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ste pippe dall'Atalanta sono una piaga, spero che Gasperini si riprenda pure sto cesso di Conti dopo la salma di Caldara.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


>



Sembrano immagini diverse, come fa ad essere così tanto indietro quello dell'Inter?


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

sabato ha scritto:


>



per chiudere il discorso, dopo che ti ho postato l'immagine ufficiale VAR, il tuo fermo è un attimo in ritardo rispetto a quello usato dalla VAR , si vede dalla postura del corpo di Godin nei due fermo immagine, era proprio una questione di millesimi.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


>



Il gol è buono. L’errore di Conti è da oratorio. Non puoi essere lì. Lui e Calabria sono due tasse.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capito come fa ad essere regolare


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


>



Ed io ti ripeto che sembrano immagini diverse, come fa in una angolazione a sembrare NETTO, e dall'altra nettamente dietro? Praticamente tutti i replay che usavamo prima del var erano inutili allora.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembrano immagini diverse, come fa ad essere così tanto indietro quello dell'Inter?



L'immagine ufficiale è dall'alto, quella che viene presa dalla cronaca diretta è defilata e risente dell'angolatura visto che è sicuramente situata in tribuna.
Non facciamo la figura di palta di Galliani che in uno Juve Milan reclamò fuorigiochi sulla base di inquadrature assurde...


----------



## joker07 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sicuro ma le partite durano 90 minuti e loro sono lontanissimi da noi anche perchè sanno gestire certe situazioni.
> Ricordati che con i se e con i ma non si fa nulla di nulla in nessun settore, ancor di piu' nel calcio.
> Il punto è che Kjaer non è Skrjinar e Romagnoli non è Devrj, che Kessie non è Barella o Vecino e che Bennacer non è Brozovic, che Lukaku ha 27 anni e non 38 come Ibra, e via discorrendo.
> L'Inter attualmente è semplicemente piu' forte nel globale.



Sicuro, ma il primo tempo diceva 2-0 per noi e l'Inter pur essendo come collettivo superiore, non è imbattibile. Magari avremmo perso comunque, ma mi sembra indubbio che Pioli non ha capito cosa stesse succedendo. Poco male, quest'anno è un'annata un po' così, speriamo che anche lui possa crescere tatticamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'immagine ufficiale è dall'alto, quella che viene presa dalla cronaca diretta è defilata e risente dell'angolatura visto che è sicuramente situata in tribuna.
> Non facciamo la figura di palta di Galliani che in uno Juve Milan reclamò fuorigiochi sulla base di inquadrature assurde...



Bella l'immagine dall'alto, col quadratino per il tocco, praticamente non si sa se è davvero quello il momento del tocco.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembrano immagini diverse, come fa ad essere così tanto indietro quello dell'Inter?



Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Qui non si vede partire la palla assist. Fatemela vedere per intero l'immagine perché Sanchez sembrava stare più avanti .


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Qui non si vede partire la palla assist. Fatemela vedere per intero l'immagine perché Sanchez sembrava stare più avanti .



Ma era più avanti. Semplicemente conti teneva la gamba indietrissimo e tracciando la linea, la sola gamba di conti teneva in gioco Sanchez che altrimenti era totalmente avanti


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma era più avanti. Semplicemente conti teneva la gamba indietrissimo e tracciando la linea, la sola gamba di conti teneva in gioco Sanchez che altrimenti era totalmente avanti



Manco la postura conti. Manco quello.


----------



## sabato (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dubbi sulla VAR di San Siro. Il fermo immagine loro non è immagine intera. 
Questa si.




Sembra invece che l'immagine VAR ha unito 2 momenti diversi.
Il loro fermo immagine è in questo momento.
Quando non ha ancora calciato.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembrano immagini diverse, come fa ad essere così tanto indietro quello dell'Inter?



Darren ma dai, ma su, la prima è presa da un angolo che è soggetto a prospettiva, la seconda si chiama Air e qualcosa e viene usata dalla Var nelle situazioni piu' complesse viste dall'alto.
E' un grande inganno di prospettiva, c'ero cascato pure io che in diretta facevo avanti e indietro col replay ancor prima di sentire il responso ed ero convintissimo che l'avrebbero annullato.


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Inter alla fine hanno investiti i soldi con persone di esperienza che hanno dimostrato gia un qualcosa. 
Maldini e Boban possono anche essere dei dirigenti bravi ma dobbiamo aspettare che loro imparare e siamo pagando salato.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Manco la postura conti. Manco quello.



...inutile prendersela con Pioli se questi sono i giocatori.


----------



## Manue (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Darren ma dai, ma su, la prima è presa da un angolo che è soggetto a prospettiva, la seconda si chiama Air e qualcosa e viene usata dalla Var nelle situazioni piu' complesse viste dall'alto.
> E' un grande inganno di prospettiva, c'ero cascato pure io che in diretta facevo avanti e indietro col replay ancor prima di sentire il responso ed ero convintissimo che l'avrebbero annullato.



Questo è fuorigioco. 
Ma amen, va bene così


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## sabato (9 Febbraio 2020)

Infatti nella foto VAR sembrano 2 momenti diversi. Devono fare vedere l'immagine intera.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

sabato ha scritto:


> Infatti nella foto VAR sembrano 2 momenti diversi. Devono fare vedere l'immagine intera.



Sai che comincia a solleticarmi la cosa, non serve a nulla se non a rinfrancare la mia delusione, ma sembra che tu abbia insinuato il sospetto.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Febbraio 2020)

persa di testa.
Bisogna ripartire da un allenatore vero e aggiungere 2-3 giocatori di livello Ibra su questa intelaiatura.
A buttare giù e ricominciare da capo ogni anno non si andrà mai da nessuna parte.
il primo tempo è stato ottimo.


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2020)

sabato ha scritto:


> Dubbi sulla VAR di San Siro. Il fermo immagine loro non è immagine intera.
> Questa si.
> 
> 
> ...



Fuorigioco senza se e senza ma, a parti invertite scoppiava il finimondo.
Da Carezzaskymelma non l'hanno manco fatto rivedere

Comunque sia, colpa nostra se abbiamo perso


----------



## PoloNegativo (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


>



Le due immagini sembrano troppo diverse per poter accettare sulla fiducia l’immagine del VAR non completa. Nell’immagine non ufficiale il fuorigioco è chiaro, e sebbene abbia qualche millesimo di ritardo, mi viene difficile pensare che in un intervallo così piccolo di tempo possa esserci una differenza tanto abissale.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Febbraio 2020)

Non solo l'umiliazione di aver:
-perso dopo aver chiuso il primo tempo in vantaggio di 2 gol
-aver preso 4 pere nel secondo tempo che cancellano la rimonta del 2003-2004 

...ma in più gli diamo una bella dose di fiducia che li può lanciare verso lo scudo. 

Viviamo nell'epoca in cui essere milanisti è davvero difficile... neanche gli interisti nella peggior Inter di Moratti soffrivano così


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Le due immagini sembrano troppo diverse per poter accettare sulla fiducia l’immagine del VAR non completa. Nell’immagine non ufficiale il fuorigioco è chiaro, e sebbene abbia qualche millesimo di ritardo, mi viene difficile pensare che in un intervallo così piccolo di tempo possa esserci una differenza tanto abissale.



Domani ne sapremo di piu' perchè in effetti qualcosa non torna del tutto, è vero che c'è un incrocio fatto fra Conti e Sanchez che è proprio questione di millesimi di secondo , puo' bastare un frame per mettere in gioco o in fuorigioco credo.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non solo l'umiliazione di aver:
> -perso dopo aver chiuso il primo tempo in vantaggio di 2 gol
> -aver preso 4 pere nel secondo tempo che cancellano la rimonta del 2003-2004
> 
> ...



Esatto, tutto assurdo. 

TUTTO ASSURDO. 

Hanno messo il portiere di riserva che ci hs regalato due gol. Han giocato un primo tempo dormendo. Han preso il 2-0 allo scadere del primo tempo, roba da mazzata letale. 

Poi hanno iniziato il secondo tempo, hanno giocato 20 minuti e ci hanno completamente annientato. 
Impressionante il divario tra le due squadre. 
Se dopo il primo tempo di oggi non abbiamo vinto il derby, non so quando mai ne vinceremo uno.

Eravamo sfavoritissimi, ma siamo lo stesso riusciti a perdere la partita mangiandoci il fegato. 
Tutto assurdo. È incredibile la varietà di situazioni e accadimenti umilianti che affliggono il Milan. Una roba senza fine.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non solo l'umiliazione di aver:
> -perso dopo aver chiuso il primo tempo in vantaggio di 2 gol
> -aver preso 4 pere nel secondo tempo che cancellano la rimonta del 2003-2004
> 
> ...



Loro soffrivano anche di più forse perché avevano la pancia molto meno piena dai successi passati (ricordiamoci che l’Inda è arrivata al 2005 con 13 scudetti e due champions vinte 40 anni prima, avevano vinto tipo tre scudetti nei precedenti 35 anni 1970-2005 e non facevano manco una finale di CL dal ‘72, una pena infinita), però a parte quello questo Milan è nettamente peggiore della peggior Inter morattiana, non c’è confronto. Loro almeno i giocatori li avevano, anche se costruivano squadre non vincenti comunque bazzicavano le zone alte della classifica costantemente, noi sono sette anni che manco quarti arriviamo, e il quinto (quinto!) posto dello scorso anno a 68 punti ormai è evidente sia un risultato irreplicabile e quasi miracoloso col materiale umano a disposizione.


----------



## PoloNegativo (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Domani ne sapremo di piu' perchè in effetti qualcosa non torna del tutto, è vero che c'è un incrocio fatto fra Conti e Sanchez che è proprio questione di millesimi di secondo , puo' bastare un frame per mettere in gioco o in fuorigioco credo.


Più che il frame, secondo me, è la questione prospettive il problema. Adesso molti potrebbero ironizzare con Galliani, ma la proiezione verticale della testa o spalla di Sanchez non viene presa proprio in considerazione! A tal proposito, vorrei far notare che tracciare una linea verticale al proprio schermo, o parallela al palo della porta, per determinare la proiezione, sarebbe ovviamente un approccio totalmente sbagliato. Serve invece trovare il punto di fuga relativo alla dimensione dell’altezza, che però non è accuratamente definibile non essendoci molte perpendicolarità “chiare” al campo di gioco (l’unica chiara è il palo della nostra porta ma non basta). Si possono usare i corpi dei giocatori come “indizi”, supponendoli perpendicolari al campo di gioco, però si commette un’approssimazione grossolana. Romagnoli sembra seguire un punto di fuga completamente diverso da quello determinato da Kjaer, Kessie e il palo della porta, ma in realtà il motivo è che è sbilanciatissimo a rientrare, come si vede nelle altre immagini, e quindi è meno perpendicolare rispetto agli altri due. Insomma, qualitativamente:




(Cliccatela per vederla bene)

Non sono sicuro al 100% che la proiezione della testa o spalla di Sanchez sia tanto al di là da superare il piede di Conti, ma è clamoroso che tutto questo sia stato del tutto ignorato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Febbraio 2020)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Più che il frame, secondo me, è la questione prospettive il problema. Adesso molti potrebbero ironizzare con Galliani, ma la proiezione verticale della testa o spalla di Sanchez non viene presa proprio in considerazione! A tal proposito, vorrei far notare che tracciare una linea verticale al proprio schermo, o parallela al palo della porta, per determinare la proiezione, sarebbe ovviamente un approccio totalmente sbagliato. Serve invece trovare il punto di fuga relativo alla dimensione dell’altezza, che però non è accuratamente definibile non essendoci molte perpendicolarità “chiare” al campo di gioco (l’unica chiara è il palo della nostra porta ma non basta). Si possono usare i corpi dei giocatori come “indizi”, supponendoli perpendicolari al campo di gioco, però si commette un’approssimazione grossolana. Romagnoli sembra seguire un punto di fuga completamente diverso da quello determinato da Kjaer, Kessie e il palo della porta, ma in realtà il motivo è che è sbilanciatissimo a rientrare, come si vede nelle altre immagini, e quindi è meno perpendicolare rispetto agli altri due. Insomma, qualitativamente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praticamente è fuorigioco anche con l'immagine taroccata. LOL


----------



## Stex (10 Febbraio 2020)

la var non serve a nulla.
a kumbulla han cancellato un gol x un unghia. qua e fuorigioco senza star la tanto a vedere... anche in velocita si vede che e fuorigioco... 
la var la possono togliere.
è inutile....

forse avremo perso lo stesso, ma intanto togli il secondo gol, che e nato da un fallo inesistente di kessie al limite dell'area delle ****3. li son ripartiti ed e uscito sto gol...


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2020)

E' fuorigioco netto dai.
Oggi però tutti i giornali con un atteggiamento vergognoso dovevano celebrare l'anti-juve, quindi nessuno ha messo in dubbio la Var.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> 2-3 innesti? ne servono almeno 10 !



Il solo Ibra ha alzato il livello generale, prova a buttare dentro sta rosa Modric e Tiago Silva poi vediamo se non migliorano tutti..

Noi non ci rendiamo conto di quanto voglia dire in campo avere 2-3 campioni veri..


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2020)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Più che il frame, secondo me, è la questione prospettive il problema. Adesso molti potrebbero ironizzare con Galliani, ma la proiezione verticale della testa o spalla di Sanchez non viene presa proprio in considerazione! A tal proposito, vorrei far notare che tracciare una linea verticale al proprio schermo, o parallela al palo della porta, per determinare la proiezione, sarebbe ovviamente un approccio totalmente sbagliato. Serve invece trovare il punto di fuga relativo alla dimensione dell’altezza, che però non è accuratamente definibile non essendoci molte perpendicolarità “chiare” al campo di gioco (l’unica chiara è il palo della nostra porta ma non basta). Si possono usare i corpi dei giocatori come “indizi”, supponendoli perpendicolari al campo di gioco, però si commette un’approssimazione grossolana. Romagnoli sembra seguire un punto di fuga completamente diverso da quello determinato da Kjaer, Kessie e il palo della porta, ma in realtà il motivo è che è sbilanciatissimo a rientrare, come si vede nelle altre immagini, e quindi è meno perpendicolare rispetto agli altri due. Insomma, qualitativamente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quello è fuorigioco, punto e basta. Sono riusciti a rendere sporco un sistema (var) che avrebbe dovuto ripulire. Doppia ladrata a favore degli "onesti" ma non accampiamo scuse. Forza Lazio.


----------

